# The Free Online Survival Guide



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

During the last two years I have written over 40 articles about Survival, Crisis Preparedness and Survivalism. The articles have been ordered in Chapter into The Free Online Survival Guide. The Guide is written to be a free resource for anyone how would like to learn more about subject and can be accessed for Free in its entirety on my blog Sibi Totique.

*Chapter One*
1.) Get the ability to cope with a Crisis Situation
2.) Risk Assessments
3.) The Media in a Crisis or Survival Situation
4.) How you can reduce your own vulnerability
5.) Travelling with vehicles during a crisis or survival situation.
6.) Staying warm during a survival or crisis situation
7.) Light during Emergencies and Survival situations
8.) Survival Training
9.) Responding to an emerging crisis

*Chapter Two - Water and Food*
1.) Water
2.) Food and Starvation

*Chapter Three - Bugging Out*
Introduction to Bug Out Bags and Evacuation
1.) Bug Out Guide and Checklist
2.) Light Weight Bug Out Bags
3.) Bugging Out as a Group
4.) Bugging Out Using Bikes
5.) Building a Bug Out Bag On A Budget
6.) Bug Out Bag - Examples of Setups
7.) Light Weight Bug Out Bags - Examples of Setups

*Chapter Four*
1.) Equipment list for your home - Check List
2.) Pocket Survival Kits
3.) Survival Knives
4.) Equipment and Techniques to start a Fire
5.) Scandinavian Survival Equipment
6.) Get Home Bag (GHB)
7.) Every Day Carry (EDC)

*Chapter Five*
1.) Human Conflict, Wars and Survival
2.) Peace Building and State building missions
3.) Private Military Companies, Private Security Companies and Mercenaries

*Chapter Six - Weapons of Mass Destruction*
1.) Biological Warfare and Disease
2.) Chemical Warfare
3.) Nuclear Weapons and Radioactive Dangers

*Chapter Seven*
1.) The Collapse of Civilizations and Societies: Part One
2.) The Collapse of Civilizations and Societies: Part Two

*Chapter Eight*
1.) Peak Oil
2.) The Limits To Growth

*Chapter Nine - Natural Disasters*
1.) Earthquakes
2.) Volcanoes
3.) Tsunami

*Chapter Ten - The Psychology of Survival*
1.) The Basic Mindset for Survival

*Chapter Eleven - For Swedish Survivalists*
1.) For Swedish Survivalists

*Chapter Twelve - Movies, Videos and Books*
1.) List of Survival Related Documentaries and Videos
2.) Survival Related Blogs and WebPages
3.) Recommended Books and Your Survival Library

*Other Articles*
Survivalism for Dummies

*Feedback and Critique*
The Free Online Survival Guide is an organic growing Guide to that I edit and change as it gets more and more parts. If there is some part of the Guide that you like, or don't like I would like to get feedback on this so that I can make it a better recourse for anyone how would like access it.

_So what I would like to know is_:
• What did you like?
• What didn't you like?
• Is there any part that you feel is missing?
• Is there any specific equipment that you feel that I missed in the Guide that other should know about?
• What other parts would you like to see?


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Sample Article: Bub Out Guide and Checklist
Evacuation in case of a major disaster or crisis is a subject that is often discussed 
among survivalists. The situation that you are trying to prepare for is a scenario when you will be forced to leave your home because of some kind of Natural or Man Made disaster. I recommend that you make a Risk Assessment and check for possible threats in your proximity that may force you to take this kind of action. Examples events can be a hurricane, flooding, dam brake or nuclear power plant meltdown. A Bug Out Bag (BOB) is a bag with all the equipment that you need to survive for a few days on your own. A BOB can also be called a 72 hour bag/kit, Get Out Of Dodge (GOOD) Bag or I'm Never Coming Home (INCH) Bag.

If you're going to be bugging out there is a chance that normal communication like travelling by roads with cars or buses will not function as normally or stop working completely due to heavy traffic and you will be forced to make your escape by foot. Plan ahead and check possible routes on maps. Will different scenarios affect your route, will roads be under water in case of a dam brake etc. Next I recommend that you take your car, bike or simply go by foot on the best routes that you can identify. Write down the information you notice, is there anywhere you can find shelter, landmarks and where can water be found? Water is the most critical aspect and must govern your planning.

If you have to leave by foot you will have to carry all your equipment, this will not be an easy task for an untrained individual. Get in shape by training at least three times a week and take walks with your BOB to train the muscles in your back, the same for the shoes: start wearing them before you have to use them to prevent blisters. Get your teeth fixed as well, there an excellent tool if there not broken or damaged. If you never been camping or hiking make sure that you do that, there is no better way to learn what you really will need. I recommend this equipment for a BOB, or the following things when you go camping or hiking.

*Clothing*
[ ] Long sleeve base layer shirt (I recommend Merino Wool)
[ ] Short sleeve base layer shirt
[ ] Change of underwear
[ ] Hat or Watch cap
[ ] Gloves
[ ] Buff, Scarf or Shemag 
[ ] Shell Jacket (Waterproof and Wind Proof)
[ ] Warm long sleeve shirt
[ ] Heavy Duty Pants
[ ] Poncho, Rain Clothing, Bivanorak or Fjellduk
[ ] Hiking Boots
[ ] 2 pair of Extra socks
[ ] Watch with a button compass on the wrist band

*Backpack*
Choose a backpack with a steel or aluminum frame, if you're going to carry a heavy load over some distance you're going to need a pack with stability. If the frame is internal or external is a question of what you prefer, both have advantages and disadvantages. Backpacks with external frames are generally stronger and can be used to carry other things than your bag like a wounded person or a heavy tank of water. Packs with an internal frame are often lighter and have a more slim design. Pack your items in waterproof bags; use different colors so that you know what's inside the different bags. A waterproof backpack cover can also help keeping your equipment dry. Cell Phones and other electronic equipment are vulnerable to dirt and water; get a waterproof bag or container to store them in. Pack certain equipment like your first aid kit in a location that is easily accessible if you would need them. Always put the same items in the same location in your bag so you don't have to spend much time looking for your items, this also makes easier to see if something would be missing from your pack. Always carry at least one knife and your pocket survival kit on your person in case you would lose your backpack.

*Shelter*
[ ] Sleeping bag, Sleeping bag liners helps to extend the lifetime of your sleeping bag 
[ ] Sleeping mattress, Hammock or Hennessy Hammock
[ ] Tarp, Tent, Bivanorak, Fjellduk or Bivi-bag

*Light*
[ ] Flashlight or/and Headlamp (LED)
[ ] Extra batteries (Lithium)

*Fire*
[ ] Matches in waterproof container
[ ] Lighter
[ ] Fire steel
[ ] Tinder

*Survival Knives*
[ ] Fixed Blade Knife
[ ] Back up knife: examples could be a Folding knife, Compact Fixed Blade Knife, Multi Tool or Swiss Army Knife
[ ] Sharpener

*Pocket Survival Kit*
[ ] Matches
[ ] Fire steel
[ ] Snare wire
[ ] Wire saw
[ ] Sewing kit
[ ] Button compass
[ ] Safety pins
[ ] Whistle
[ ] Candle
[ ] Compact LED lamp
[ ] Compact knife or razor blade
[ ] Fishing kit
[ ] Pencil
[ ] Water Purification Tablets
[ ] Painkillers
[ ] Anti Diarrhea Tablets
[ ] Antihistamines
[ ] Antibiotics
[ ] Condom or Alok Sak

*Water*
[ ] One or Two Water Bottles (Nalgene, Klean Kanteen, Camelback or SIGG)
[ ] Water Bladder for your backpack; Camelback, Nalgene or similar system.
[ ] Water Purification Tablets
[ ] Water Purification Filter

*Food*
[ ] Freeze Dried Rations or Meals Ready to Eat (MRE:s). Minimum 6 meals for 72 hours
[ ] Powerbars, Flapjack, Beef jerky, Trail mix or other snacks
[ ] Tea, Coffee, Sugar and Powdered milk
[ ] Salt and Pepper

[ ] Stove: Multi Fuel Stove, Kelly Kettle, Trangia, Ebsit, Optimus Crux Lite or Jetboil 
[ ] Fuel for your stove
[ ] Cooking Vessels 
[ ] Spork (Or Knife, Fork and Spoon) 
[ ] Cup
[ ] Steel wool, Mop and Washing Up Liquid (I recommend Fairy)
[ ] P-38 Can Opener

[ ] Map
[ ] Waterproof container for map
[ ] Compass
[ ] Cash or Gold/Silver
[ ] Passport and Immunization Record Card
[ ] Notebook and Pen

[ ] Kwikpoint

*Hygiene*
[ ] Roll of toilet paper (in waterproof bag)
[ ] Soap
[ ] Toothbrush, Toothpaste and Dental Floss
[ ] Razor
[ ] Hand Disinfection
[ ] Insect Repellant
[ ] Sun Block or Skin Care Lotion 
[ ] 550 Paracord
[ ] First Aid Kit
[ ] Blister Kit 
[ ] Sunglasses

*Other Equipment that can be useful depending on the Scenario*
It is impossible to bring all equipment that can be needed during a survival situation, choices must be made. Examples of equipment that can be useful are a compact radio or scanner, this may allow you to receive news, weather reports and listen to how government agencies are responding to an event. An Axe, Compact Shovel, Kukri, Machete, Folding Saw or Parang can be a useful tool for collecting firewood and constructing shelter. Binoculars can be a useful tool for scouting terrain and spotting potential threats and problems.

A Speedy Stitcher can be useful if you have to sew in thick Nylon fabrics like backpacks or leather boots. A Global Positions System (GPS) device with topographic maps is an extremely useful tool, especially when navigating into unknown terrain or low visibility conditions. For signaling a Signal mirror, Chemical light sticks, SPOT or Emergency flares can be useful. Spare parts and repair kits for your stove, tents and sleeping mattress can be useful especially under long lasting emergencies.

An extra pair of shoes in addition to your hiking boots like a pair of running shoes, light weight hiking shoes like a pair of Five Fingers or Merell Barefoot Trail Glove can be an extremely useful addition if your boots get wet when moving around or when you established a camp.

A pair of trekking poles can be a great addition for keeping balance when going trough rough terrain, especially when wearing a heavy pack. For people with bad knees this can be a great help, trekking poles also make it easier to move around if you would suffer a sprained ankle.

Other personal needs may be medications or an extra pair of glasses. A compact Survival Handbook or memory cards may also be useful addition during an emergency.

Test all your equipment and learn how to use it.

*Advantages*
• A fully equipped Bug Out Bag can allow an individual to easier cope with a number of potential threats.
• If for some reason help or security can't be reached after a few days of travel the individual will have access to important equipped needed. During a large scale disaster it will be hard for government agencies being able to supply a large number of people with basic necessities; in this case you will have to make do with what you have.

*Disadvantages*
• A fully equipped Bug Out Bag will have a high weight that will slow down the pace during an evacuation by foot compared to a low weight evacuation kit. The weight means that an individual must be well-trained in order to carry it over long distances.
• Buying all the equipment needed for a complete Bug Out Bag is a high cost, especially if high quality equipment preferred.

*Summary*
A fully equipped Bug Out Bag contains equipment that makes it possible to survive with very little or no external assistance. The major disadvantage is the high weight that must be carried; if a vehicle is available the weight does not matter as much, the high cost is also a disadvantage. If you decide to build a Bug Out Bag use it for other activities like hiking, camping and hunting so that you get familiar with the equipment. This also gives you a chance to enjoy the investment you made and enjoy outdoors activities. An alternative to going for the fully equipped Bug Out Bag is to build a Light Weight alternative.

No matter how much equipment a BOB contains it will never contain all the equipment that you may need in all situations. You will have to improvise and make do with what's available. Learning how to build fires, create shelter, navigate, preparing food and other survival skills are more important than what equipment you choose to carry with you. The people around you are another critical aspect, having a friend by your side is often a much more important aspect for survival than having the perfect equipment.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on this, looking forward to going through it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there a single take down, massive download, collection type thing for this? Like in a .pdf? Would love to have this for offline viewing. Great stuff.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words!

MrSfstk8d: Not at this point. The blog is written to be a dynamic changing document; I’m constantly trying to edit the articles, work on the language and add information and figures to make it better and easier to understand. I’m also trying to keep links and equipment recommendations updated as new products enter the market. Especially flashlights and electronics are progressing very fast.

My goal is however to release a PDF version before the end of the year so that people how would like to print the blog can do so.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a HUGE undertaking and very well done! :2thumb: I'll be copying snips w/ links back to your blog, onto my EmergencyHomePreparation.org site and will be sharing the link on Amercan Preppers Network forum, as well! 

Thanks for taking so much of your time to pulling this together and continuing to make it more accessible via PDF and updates! :beercheer: -k


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Building The Right Bug Out Bag For You*

Sibi Totique: Building The Right Bug Out Bag for You

We spend an enormous amount of time debating what equipment that makes up the Perfect Bug Out Bag. We often see threads with questions about: Is this a good BOB? What should I bring in my BOB? What should I add to my setup? Do you need a tent? How long does the BOB have to support you?

As I see it there is no Bug Out Bag that is perfect for every situation, every terrain, every setting, every climate, every person or every season. Context matters - One size does not fit all when it comes to Bug Out Bags. So instead of discussing what items that are the perfect items I think it would be interesting to discuss what factors that should affect a setup.

In previous articles I have presented some suggestions for how you can build your own Bug Out Bag and what kind of items that you can use for bag. I have presented a maximalist approach in the article Bug Out Guide and Checklist and a minimalist approach in the article Light Weight Bug Out Bags. These Guides are intended to provide some inspiration and suggestions for what type of equipment that you can use, but building a Bug Out Bag that will truly work for you is more complicated than just following a checklist. This article will discuss some of the factors that will affect what type of setup that is most appropriate for you and the process of building it.

*Factors When Building a Bug Out Bag*
*Factor 1: You*
As I see it the most important aspect of making it through a Survival Situation is You. It's your effort, your Skills, your Knowledge, your Experience and your Will to Survive that will ultimately make biggest difference if you make it or not. The Bug Out Bag is important, but this is only a tool that will help you get the job done. It's still you that will have to get the job done. It's easy to discuss equipment, what items to store and other physical aspect of crisis preparedness and survivalism. But it's important to not lose track of your prioritize and to continue to work on yourself as much as you work on your gear. Your Physical Fitness and Health are also crucial factors that will determine how much you can carry and how long distances you can carry it.

*Factor 2: Going At It Alone Or As A Group?*
The next important factor is if you are creating a kit just for you or for a group or family. This will affect your setup in many ways. I suggest that you build your setup so that you can cover your own basic needs if you would be unable to meet up with your group or get separated from them. For more advice on this subject check out the article Bugging Out As a Group.

*Factor 3: Climate and Terrain*
Your climate and terrain will affect the choice for Shelter, Clothing, how much water you have to carry, what food that is most appropriate and what type of source for light you should bring. Some people may have to travel through different types of terrains so solution for clothing and shelter must work for all this types of terrains.

*Factor 4: Season*
In many parts of the world the temperature, rain and wind vary over the seasons and the setup must be adjusted depending if it's spring, summer, autumn or winter. This can affect factors like:
• Clothing and Footwear
• Shelter
• What type of Stove and Food you should bring
• The access to Water

*Factor 5: Your Every Day Carry and Pocket Survival Kit*
Most Survivalists will most likely have some form of a Every Day Carry or even a Pocket Survival Kit that they carry on an Every Day Basis. You should build your Bug Out Bag so that it complements your EDC and Pocket Survival Kit. Examples can be:
• Trying to find products that use the same type of batteries for Flashlight, Headlamps, Radios, GPS units and other electronics.
• Use different types of Equipment to Build a Fire in your Bug Out Bag, Pocket Survival Kit and in your Every Day Carry.

*Factor 6: Do You Use Your Bug Out Bag For Other Activities?*
Building a fully equipped Bug Out Bag can be a very costly process especially if high quality equipment is preferred. The equipment in your Bug Out Bag can also be used for a number of other activities like hiking, camping, hunting, fishing and other outdoor activities. If you engage in this type of activities I suggest that you try to find solutions and equipment that will the same functions both during this type of activities and during an evacuation. Using the same gear for different activities also give you the chance to get familiar with your equipment, learn how to use properly and see what works well and not. But most importantly it gives you the opportunity to enjoy the investment that you have made.

*Factor 7: What Kind Of Scenarios Do You Prepare For?*
What types of situations that you are trying to prepare for is also a critical aspect for what type of Bug Out Bag that you should put together. There is big difference if you are putting together a kit to assist for hurricane evacuation or to function as tool during a total breakdown of modern society. I suggest that you make a comprehensive Risk Assessment before you make up your mind about what type of situations that you base your BOB upon.

*Factor 8: Budget*
For most people the economical aspect will also limit what kind of setup that they can build. If one has an almost unlimited budget this is of little concern but for most people this will be a factor when deciding what setup they will build. I recommend that you try to prioritize the items that you will use often and try to build a basic well functioning setup that you can upgrade as you go. For the budget it can also be important that you get the right equipment the first time, it's even more expensive to have to buy a completely new solution if you get a cheap piece of equipment that does not work.

*The Process of Building a Bug Out Bag*
*Step1: Determining what you want the Bug Out Bag to Perform for You*After you have taken these factors into consideration you will face the process of putting the Bug Out Bag together. Taking a look at the different factors presented above can give you a basic idea of what you want the bag to do for you and what functions you want it to have.

*Step 2: Research *
From this perspective you will first have to make some research in order to find items that can allow you to perform these tasks. Picking the tools that can provide you with shelter, water and water purification, help you to build a fire, light, food and ability to prepare food, hygiene, first aid, navigation, a survival knife and other tools can be quite a long process. Here you also have to take factors like price, weight, quality and function into consideration. You should also consider how the different items that you have complement the other items that you choose and how they can help to reinforce your skills. I suggest that you try to check out equipment like clothing, tents, knives and other gear in a physical store before you purchase them, or check out what equipment, friends, family or professionals that work in your area use.

*Step 3: Acquire the Equipment*
After you decided what items you want to get you still have process of finding the items and buying them. You might already have some of the equipment needed in your possession or you might have to buy the equipment. Make sure that you check with your family, friends, at E-Bay and the second hand market and multiple sources before you buy a piece of equipment, you can often save allot of money by doing some research.

*Step 4: Test the Bug Out Bag*
After you have put the kit together you still have to test the kit so that you actually know if it performs as intended. Taking the Bag for a longer hike in your local terrain can give you the chance to practice skills but also to see what items that you really need and what items that you don't need.

*Step 5: Adjust the Setup*
After you have tested the Bug Out Bag you normally make adjustments to the setup and question comes back again: What do you want your Bag to perform?

*One Size Does Not Fit All*
This article is written to give you some ideas of what factors that you have to take into consideration when building a Bug Out Bag. There can of course be more factors that have to be taken into consideration than the ones that have been mentioned above, every person has specific consideration that must govern what a specific setup should contain. The important aspect is that your BOB will reflect what you need and be designed for your particular situation. One Size does not fit all; this is something that applies to all kinds of crisis preparedness and survival situations. Others can often provide good suggestions and feedback but in the end you have to make the decisions for yourself.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Sibi Totique: Natural Disasters - Hurricanes

Part 1 of 2

There are many names for tropical costal storms. In the US they are known as Hurricanes, in other places as Typhoons, Tropical Depressions and Cyclones. These are all the same name for the same event, but the name varies between different regions. A Hurricane is a powerful storm that starts in the Tropics and may the travel from where they gain there in energy in form of heat. Hurricanes contain an incredible amount of energy. A hurricane can generate 100-400 times more energy than the worldwide production of electricity. This energy is comparable to the energy released from small nuclear weapons. This gives Hurricanes a capacity to inflict an enormous amount of damage.

A Hurricane gathers energy from the warmth of the ocean water and can continue to gather energy until it reaches a coastline. When a Hurricane reaches a coastline it can no longer draw energy from the warm water of the ocean and will lose its momentum and energy. Its however possible to travel over land and then travel over an area of sea and start to regain its force once again. Hurricanes are most frequent from July to October in the North Atlantic but have occurred from May to December as well, this is from the need of warm water in the ocean from witch a Hurricane can draw its energy.

A Hurricane rotates around the center of storm which is normally referred to as the Eye. When the strong Hurricane winds rotate the build up a mass of water in the center of the storm that can reach a height of several meters, when the hurricane hits a coastal area it's not a normal wave but a enormous mountain of water in addition to high waves that can flood large areas. The wind and water from the Hurricane can cause massive damage to housing, infrastructure and communications; it can take a region several years to rebuild the damaged infrastructure. A hurricane can destroy businesses, workplaces and lead to severe economical consequences in addition to direct loses for individuals in form of housing and other belongings. The Strength of Hurricanes is often measured in the Saffir-Simpson Scale ranging from 1-5 where 1 is a relatively weak hurricane and 5 represents and catastrophic hurricane.

*Timeline*
1780 The Hurricane San Calixto killed around 20.000-24.000 people in the Caribbean.

1900 the low lying community Galveston in Texas was hit by a Category 4 Hurricane that destroyed most of the wood and brick buildings in the community. Many escaped but for those how where 6000 among those how where unable leave died in the disaster. After the disaster the community was isolated when the bridges to the main land were destroyed and there was little access to water, food and medical supplies.

1969 over 70cm of rainfall during less than eight hours from Hurricane Camille caused mudflows that killed 150 people and destroyed over a hundred homes, farmland and infrastructure in Virginia.

1970 The Bhola Cyclone hit Bangladesh, flooding much of the country killing somewhere between 300.000-700.000 people. This is one the deadliest natural disasters in modern time. The Cyclone also caused massive damage to infrastructure destroying almost half a million homes.

1982 The Hurricane Iwa hits the Hawaiian Island Kauai causing widespread damage and killing one person.

1989 April 12th the Hurricane Hugo killed somewhere between 50-60 people and destroyed around 100.000 homes and resulting in billions of dollars worth of damage.

1991 A massive Cyclone hit Bangladesh killing 130.000-150.000 people and leaving up to 10 million people homeless.

1992 The Category 4 Hurricane Andrew destroyed 30.000 homes and damaged a 100.000 more. In Dade County the hurricane destroyed almost all of the 10.000 mobile homes in area and caused around 25-30 billion dollar worth of damage in total.

1992 Hurricane Iniki hit the Hawaiian Island of Kauai devastating the local economy and killing two.

1997 Hurricane Pauline released an massive amount of rain over Acapulco resulting in debris flows and flood that killed 230 People.

1998 Hurricane Mitch brings massive damage to Central America, The Caribbean and Southern Florida killing 11.000 people, causing massive damage to housing, infrastructure and communications.

1999 The Category 5 Cyclone Orissa hit India killing around 10.000 and leaving several millions homeless.

2005 Hurricane Katrina killed over 1800 people and leaving several hundred still missing. A large area was affected but the most devastation took place in New Orleans where the barriers protecting the city failed resulting a severe flooding of the city. Many towns at the coastline in Missisippi also suffered massive damage to housing and infrastructure. Around 2 million people were displaced and many have been unable to return to their homes even today.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Part 2 of 2

*Early Warning*
With modern satellites it's possible to see how hurricanes form and how they progress. This means that it's possible to issue early warning when hurricanes form so that people may get out of the destructive path of the storm. This is however a complicated process for several reasons. One reason is that it is hard to predict exactly how much energy a hurricane will gather when travels over the sea and how much energy it will have when it hits a coastal line. The other major problem is that it is hard to predict exactly where a hurricane will hit and predict its exact path. These two factors mean that there will always be some uncertainty both when it comes to the exact strength a hurricane will have and when or where it will hit. It may be weaker or stronger than anticipated and may change direction and hit an area that was not predicted.

*Survival and Preparedness*
*Insurance and Emergency Budget*
A Hurricane can easily destroy house, infrastructure, vehicles, businesses, farmland and many more economical and personal values. I suggest that you try to reduce your vulnerability by reviewing the setting of your home and the strength of structure - what can be done to minimize the impact if the worst would happen and how what are the likely consequences for you? If you have comprehensive food storage and other preparations for disasters they may prove to be of little use if your house will be flooded during a worst case scenario - your setting is very important.

The other step is to make sure that you have the proper Insurance so in order to minimize the economical consequences if your home would be affected. Some personal belongings and values may never be replaced but this can help to minimize the impact of such an event. During large scale hurricanes it's common that insurance companies can go bankrupt so getting coverage may still be a hard and long process. Having an Emergency Budget may also prove to be crucial in this types of events; a hurricane can destroy businesses and livelihoods leaving individuals with no or little income. Even if property is insured it may take a long time before you see any compensation and you may have to make until then so having savings may become very important.

*Setting*
If you live in an area that may be affected by hurricanes your setting is one of the most critical aspects of preparedness. Having a house close to the shoreline is a setting with a beautiful view but can be devastating if a hurricane hits. Remember that a hurricane can bring a mountain of water several meters high that can flood large areas, having a house on the low lands can be devastating if a hurricane hits. Some areas may be located under sea level and protected by barriers, these areas are especially vulnerable if a hurricane breaches these barriers. The indirect effect of enormous rainfall can also cause landslides in regions located a quite long distance from the coast. Areas like canyons and hills with loose soils are especially vulnerable.

The other important aspect of your setting is the building that you live in. Hurricane winds can cause massive damage to structures. Light structures and especially mobile homes are very vulnerable and a hurricane can cause almost total damage if areas with these types of housing are affected. Roofs is one of the most crucial parts of a structure, if hurricane winds can tear a roof from a building the rest of structures will be severely weekend and vulnerable to winds. You may find some advice for guidelines in your local building codes.

*Evacuation*
Evacuating a large city or region is a complicated process. To evacuate an entire community normally takes from 30-72 hours. Normally the most vulnerable are those that are old, disabled or those how lack the access to vehicles or resources to get out of the area on their own. During large scale evacuations its common the highways get stuck with heavy traffic and that the progress of the traffic can be very slow. In 1999 a massive gridlock occurred when a hurricane warning was given in North Carolina, the hurricane did not however hit the area, but changed direction and hit North Carolina instead. Had the Hurricane hit North Carolina many could have been killed trying to escape.

Your Vehicles is one of the most critical aspects during an evacuation. Regularly check your tiers, check your breaks and maintain your vehicle in order to make sure that it will work properly if you would need it. Also try to
• Keep your tank as full as possible
• Store some extra Gasoline in cans
• Keep Bug Out Bags and the most Important belonging easy accessible
• Stay Updated
• Find the plan for Hurricane Evacuation from your local agencies.
• Make a Plan for Your Family
• Make a review of your situation before the beginning of every Hurricane Season

Gas Stations can easily be overwhelmed during evacuations if everyone tries to get access to gas at the same time, try to keep your vehicles tank as full as possible at all times and store some extra gasoline in metal containers in your home if possible. Gas can't be stored for an unlimited period of time so make sure that you rotate it regularly. For advice concerning equipping vehicles for emergencies see the article Travelling With Vehicles During Crisis and Survival Situations.

*Home Preparedness*
A hurricane can also cause indirect consequences for people how are not directly affected by damaging infrastructure and communication. You find yourself without electricity and running water for and its common that supermarkets sells out their stock of supplies, water and generator quickly if a hurricane is about to hit. A hurricane can also result in other dangers like the spread of disease.

Having a basic food storage, the ability to prepare food, water, the means of sterilizing or filter water, light, medical supplies, emergency sanitation and a generator can spare you much trouble in such a scenario. For more suggestions on Home Preparedness see the articles Get The Ability To Cope With A Crisis and Equipment For Your Home - Checklist.

*Analysis*
The less resources people have the harder they are generally hit by all types of natural disasters. This is a result from multiple factors like the ability to construct strong buildings, that poor people often live in most vulnerable areas, they may lack the resources to evacuate and the resources to cope with the disaster. In rich countries its relatively few people that die in hurricanes compared to the situation in poor countries with a high population density like Bangladesh. The economical loses in rich countries tend to be very high even if the number of dead often is quite low in compared to countries with less resources. Hurricanes also present an increasing challenge from both the urbanization process that concentrate more and more people into cities and the continuing increase in world population. Today around half of the world population lives in coastal areas. Hurricanes present a large threat to the people living in areas that may be affected by hurricanes and it's important to plan and prepare for this type of scenario if you may be affected.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Eleven Tips for Survival and Crisis Preparedness*

There are many Top 10 lists on various blogs and forums concerning how one does best prepare for Emergencies and Survival Situations so here is another list from _Sibi Totique_ and _The Free Online Survival Guide_ with an Additional Tip.

*1.) Review Your Own Situation*
Many discuss Survival and Crisis Preparedness without taking the situation of those how are trying to prepare for an Emergency into consideration. Every person has specific limitations and possibilities that preparedness efforts must be adjusted to.
• What Kind Of Climate Do You Live In?
• What Are The Risks You Face in Your Everyday Life?
• What Kind of Terrain Do You Live In?
• Do You Live In a House Or Apartment?
• Do you live in a Urban, Suburban or Rural Setting?
• How much Time and Money do you want to put into Preparedness?

You can also make a more comprehensive analysis by your own situation by making a Risk Assessment.

*2.) Health and Physical Fitness*
In many countries overweight, diabetes and cardiac disease are major problems. Having good health and good physical fitness is not only a resource that may mean the difference between life and death in a survival situation - most importantly it will improve your quality of life, reduce stress and may prevent disease or illness.

*3.) Emergency Budget and Financial Stability*
Every person has a specific economic situation. Finding a balance between your income and expenses is an important part of Crisis Preparedness. Natural Disasters can result in economic loses but also every day events like job losses, accidents or a fire can be devastating without proper insurance and some extra funds available. I suggest that you approach this subject from multiple perspectives
• Try to cut down on Expenses
• Start to make Savings every month, even small savings is better than no savings at all
• Keep learning more about your Jo/ Carrier or find an alternative form of income
• Make sure that you are properly Insured

*4.) Skills and Experience*
In a real survival situation the skills and experience that you have is you're most important tool to deal with a situation. Having theoretical knowledge about a subject is good, but actually knowing how to put this knowledge into practice is even more important.

*5.) Enhance Your Everyday Security*
Most threats that people face are not extraordinary situation like natural disasters and man-made disasters. These disasters often get the most attention in the Media but are not necessarily the threats that actually cause the most harm. Threats like fire in buildings, traffic accidents, falling in the bathtub and unsafe electrical appliances are examples of threats that people face every day. Examples of steps to reduce this type of threats:
• Get Fire Alarms for Every Floor Of Your Home
• Get a Fire Extinguisher and Learn How To Use It
• Always wear a seatbelt and take it easy while in traffic
• If you ride a bike get a Helmet
• Systematically try to reduce threats in your everyday environment.

Being ready for major threats is important - But don't forget about the little ones that may not be as interesting as the big ones.

*6.) Every Day Carry*
Emergencies and Survival Situations often happens when we expects it the least. Having some basic items on your person can help you to deal with this type of events. Examples of Items that can be useful:
• A Cell phone
• Some Cash and a Credit card
• A wrist Watch
• Compact Flashlight or other Light Source.
• A Folding Knife, Swiss Army Knife or Multi-Tool, remember to follow you on legal restrictions.
• A Pocket Survival Kit

*7.) CPR and First Aid*
There are many emergencies that can result in bodily harm. Having the knowledge and skills to handle this type of situations can mean the difference between life and death for you, your family or family. First Aid and CPR are skills that have to be practiced with regular intervals if you will be able to use them effectively. The Red Cross and Other Organizations often offer this type of course for free or for a small fee.

*8.) Water and Food Storage*
In today's society is fairly seldom that we see events that result in a disruption in the access to food or water, many people just have food for one or couple of days in their home and most supermarkets receive their supplies on a just in time basis. When situations occur that disrupts the access to food and water this can often result in big problems for people living in a community, this can often be the case after natural disasters like Earthquakes, Tsunamis, Hurricanes or Ice Storms. Having some basic Food Supplies that can be stored in Room Temperature, Some Water Stored and some means of Water Purification can save a family allot of trouble in an Emergency.

*9.) Basic Equipment for Your Home*
Many people may lack any form of equipment that may be useful during an emergency. A First Aid Kit, some Basic Medications, a simple flashlight, some means to start a Fire, a small camping stove to Prepare Food and a battery powered Radio so that you can receive messages from Government Agencies may save you allot of trouble if you would ever need it. I suggest that you try to get some basic supplies and items to cover the most important fields and then expand gradually. You do not have to have multiple high quality products for each fields, a few basic items will do in most situations. Crisis Preparedness does not have to be very expensive.

*10.) Get Home Bag (GHB) or Bug Out Bag (BOB)*
Your Every Day Carry provides some basic tools that you can have on an Everyday Basis but some people may feel that they want more comprehensive solutions for an Emergency or Evacuation Scenario. For these people a Get Home Bag or Bug Out Bag may be an interesting alternative. Exactly what type of kit that you should put together must be based on your own situation and needs.

*11.) Own the Process*
You have just read ten shorts tips for anyone how is looking to become more prepared for an Emergency. This tips may be useful for some readers, other readers may already have a capacity that far exceeds the steps suggested.

This article is intended to give the readers inspiration and advice for you can find individual solutions for you, it is not a One Size Fits All Blueprint for every situation and person. The most critical aspect is that you reach the point when you feel that what you are doing is based on your individual needs, assessment and situation. Always get second opinions and more than one take on different subjects.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Sibi Totique: It's Not Over Till It's Over

The World is Coming to an End. Things are getting darker and darker every day and soon something is going to happen. It will be swift and it will be hard. This is the basic story presented by most people in the Survivalist and Prepper movement. Everyone that is involved in the movement see this type of threads and post about all the time. Predictions made about specific dates, events and forecast. It's happening soon - It is time to step up your efforts before it's too late.

In this article I will challenges some of the perceptions within the movement and discuss what we can do broaden our perspectives. It will take you around two hours to look through the material presented in this article but it will most likely increase your understanding of the world and give you some new perspectives.

*The Survivalist Narrative*
Like I wrote before the story that is most often presented within the Prepper and Survivalist Movement is the story of the Sudden collapse. The World As We Know It will fall apart basically over night and only the well prepared or lucky will make it through. This is the scenario presented in two of the most popular fictional books often recommended; "_Patriots_" by James Wesley Rawles and "_One Second After_" by William R Forstchen. In the first book the US economy breaks down, violence, collapse and a foreign invasion follows. In the second book the US gets hit by a High Altitude Electro Magnetic Pulse (HEMP) that takes out all modern electronics from computer, to cell phones, modern cars and the electrical grid resulting in the death of a majority of the US population and a following invasion.

*Our Perception of the World and Cognitive Bias*
_Richard Heuer_ is Psychologist that used to work for the _Central Intelligence Agency_ (CIA). In the book Psychology of Intelligence Analysis Heuer discuss many of the challenges the people working within the Intelligence Community face and why the often make incorrect analysis. One of the things that affect people the most is that we see what we expect to see and that different situations also affect how we perceive the world. During nighttime people are more likely to hear foot steps behind them when walking home compared to during daytime. Another critical aspect identified by Heuer is that when we have created mindset about something it resists change, no matter if there is strong evidence that suggests otherwise, new information that does not fit our first impression is changed so that it fits the original analysis or disregarded. This is something that every person does even if it is not a conscious process.

*Two Stories about The World*
*A Good Story*
So how does one change an incorrect assumption about the world? This is not an easy task. One method that can be used is to research facts, if the fact does not support our perception we might simply be incorrect. But to collect and display statistics in a way that makes it possible to understand and put in relation to other facts is not easy.

One person that has done is Hans Rosling. Rosling is a professor in public health and have been working as a doctor in countries that does not have many of the resources that hospitals in rich countries have. Rosling have the help of other created a graphical interface that allows statically information to be used to show the change within different countries over time when it comes to field like life expectancy, income, fertility rate and child mortality. This may not sound very interesting at first but I suggest that check out the video "New Insights Poverty". Its 20 min long, it will blow your mind and shake the perspective that you have of the world. Most people may assume that politicians and other top people within the business world has a good understanding of the world around them, but many of the leading people in the world has approached Rosling after he's talks and said that they had no idea about facts the that he just showed them.

*A Troubling Story*
If you have watched the video with Rosling you might be in quite a good mood. In 2009 the French filmmaker Yann Arthus-Bertrand made one of the most troubling movies about the contemporary world. In the movie "Home" multiple questions like the Population Explosion, Peak Oil, The Depletion of Non Renewable Resources and Environmental Destruction is discussed. The movie was not made to generate profit and can be seen by anyone for free on YouTube. This is a movie that I really recommend for everyone.

Home is not a unique movie, many similar productions have been made the last years like the National Geographic Documentary "_2210 The Collapse_" based on the book by Jared Diamond, "_Blind Spot_" and "_The End Of Suburbia_" just to name a few. The stories are not identical but the message that they present are very similar; The world is facing an unprecedented crisis and we are not even aware of what's coming.

*So Where Does These Two Stories Leave Us?*
After seeing these two videos you have been presented with two versions of the world both based upon facts. They are radically different, so is does any of these two perspectives present a correct perspective of the world today? My answer would be that both perspectives are correct. Both stories are grounded in fact. The message of the two perspectives are almost the exact opposite from the other and this is a good example of why it is so difficult to understand the complexity of the world even if one has some of the facts available.

*What Should You Take With You From This Article?*
So what would I like the reader to take with them from this article? First of all that the world is not only a set of facts, how we perceive these facts shapes our perception of the world. As Preppers and Survivalist the stories that we are told within the movement makes it easy to disregard information that does not support these stories. Many also take the information presented when a major crisis occurs as a sign that the "Big One" is here. This is something that takes place every time a new threat is presented, no matter if it is the swine flu, an economic crisis or most recently the events surrounding the tsunami and nuclear crisis in Japan. Positive information is disregarded and negative information reinforced by many.

Most people that are not Survivalist and Preppers on the other hand often totally disregards information suggesting that major disasters or accidents may occur no matter what information that is presented to them. This can make it a very frustrating process discussing crisis preparedness, prepping or survivalism with anyone that does not share this perspective since the two people do not share the same perception of the world and will not easily change this perception no matter what facts they are shown.

So why did I write this article? I share many of the concerns that the can be found within the Prepper and Survivalist Movement, but I believe that it is important to always look at the entire picture and not just look for information that supports the conclusions that one has already made. An analysis based upon only positive or negative information will not be as accurate analysis than an analysis that also incorporates contradicting information. The other aspect is hope. Many discuss potential coming problems like they have already happened, like there is no possibility that we can overcome the problems that we face. People that give up on hope in a survival situation often die as a result. With skills, health, knowledge and the will to survive people have made it through situations that have been more or less hopeless. I believe that it is critical that one train too not only see the bad in every situations but also the positive sides and possibilities presented. This can also allow one to find solutions for problems before they manifest, instead of just sitting around and waiting for them to manifest.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like to say thank you for this...


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW.. Thankyou!!!


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the positive feedback!

The latest article:
Sibi Totique: Get Home Bags - Examples of Setups

In a previous article here on I have written about what type of items that can be suitable for a Get Home Bag (GHB). In this article I will present three examples of what equipment you can get for your Get Home Bag (GHB) and how much the weight of the setup would be. The suggestions are based on the initial article about Get Home Bags (GHB). The article is not an exact Guide for what you should pack but intended to provide some inspiration and suggestions for what type of items you can get. Exactly what you should pack in your Get Home Bag (GHB) depends on your own particular situation, terrain, setting, skills, health, physical fitness and many other factors. For more advice on what factors that you might have take into consideration check out the articles Get Home Bag and Building The Right Bug Out Bag For You.

*Setup 1: Ultra Light Get Home Bag*
*Bag* 0,4kg
[ ] Snugpak Response Pak 440g

*Shelter *0,062kg
[ ] Lifesystems Thermal Blanket 62g

*Survival Knife* 0,241kg
[ ] Leatherman Wave Multi Tool 241g

*Fire* 0,014kg
[ ] BIC Lighter 14g

*Light* 0.046kg
[ ] 4 Sevens Preon 2 Penlamp (22,5g+11,5g+11,5g) 45,5g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,12kg
[ ] ESEE Izula Gear Wallet E&E 120g

*First Aid Kit* 0,112kg
[ ] Life Systems Micro 112g

*Other Equipment* 0,1kg
[ ] Roll of Electrical Tape 100g

Total Weight: 1,121kg = 2,5 pounds

*Summary - Setup 1*This setup is very compact and light weight and does not contain any water or food. This can be an interesting type of setup for people how work very close to their home and primary want their GHB to work as recourse for their everyday life and during disasters or medical emergencies. This could also be used as an add-on for a larger Every Day Carry bag.

*Setup 2 - Classic Get Home Bag*
*Bag *1,045kg
[ ] Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack 810g
[ ] Maxpedition Janus Extension Pocket 235g

*Clothing and Shelter* 0,588kg
[ ] Houdini Motion Wind Hat 36g
[ ] Hatch SGK100 Street Guard Gloves 504g
[ ] Coghlans Emergency Poncho 48g

*Survival Knife* 0,18kg
[ ] Victorinox RescueTool Swiss Army Knife 180g

*Fire *0,014kg
[ ] BIC Lighter14g

*Light *0,191kg
[ ] Fenix TK-15 Flashlight (155g+18g+18g) 191g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,28kg
[ ] TOPS Knives Survival Neck Wallet 280g

*Water* 1,2kg
[ ] Nalgene 1 Liter Widemouth (150g+1000g) 1150g 
[ ] Water Purification Tablets: Life Systems Chlorine Dioxide Tablets 50g

*Food* 0,12kg
[ ] 4 Powerbars (30g x 4) 120g

*Navigation *0,1kg
[ ] Citymap / Topographic Map 100g

*Other Equipment* 0,15kg
[ ] Charger for your Cellphone 50g
[ ] Rite-In-The-Rain 3" x5" Pocket Notebook 56g
[ ] Fisher Space Pen Bullet
[ ] Cash

Total Weight: 3,882 = 8,5 pounds

*Summary - Setup 2*
This is a classical example of a Get Home Bag, the setup is built around a shoulder bag with an additional pocket so that you can easily store some basic items like a Cell Phone, Wallet or Compass easily accessible. The setup contains some additional clothing, an emergency poncho, a water bottle, some powerbars, a BIC lighter to start a fire, a notebook, pen, city map, compass and a cell phone charger.

The Rescue Tool from Victorinox is especially built for first responders and has some special features like florescent handles, seatbelt cuter, saw for shatterproof glass, screwdriver and bottle opener in addition to a knife blade with a locking mechanism.

The Fenix TK-15 is relatively compact flashlight using either two CR-123 Batteries or a rechargeable 18650 battery. These types of flashlights has a very high maximum light output with the possibility of regulating the output to a lower level in order to extend the runtime. The main advantage of this type of lights is the relatively compact size, great light output and the possibility to use rechargeable batteries and use normal CR123 batteries making them ideal for a Get Home Bag and Every Day Carry. There are many other similar flashlights on the market like the 4Sevens Maelstrom X7, Sunwayman M20C and Surefire G2X Pro.

*Setup 3: Comprehensive Get Home Bag*
*Backpack *1,34kg
[ ] Exped Mountain Pro 40 Backpack 1340g

*Shelter and Clothing* 0,3kg
[ ] EXPED Bivi-Poncho UL 380g

*Survival Knife* 0.854kg
[ ] Fixed Blade Knife: Ontario RTAK-II 854g

*Fire *0.083kg
[ ] Lighter: Solo Storm 53g
[ ] Tinder: 6 Cotton balls soaked in Vaseline inside a small plastic bag (5g per ball) 30g

*Light* 0,124kg
[ ] Petzl Tactikka XP Headlamp (60,5g+11,5g+11,5g+11,5g) 95g
[ ] 4Sevens Preon 1 Flashlight (17g+11,5g) 29g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,14kg
[ ] Adventure Medical Kits: Pocket Survival PAK Plus 140g

*Water* 2,346kg
[ ] Water Purification Filter: Aquamira Frontier Pro 56g
[ ] 2 Water Bottles: Nalgene Wide Mouth 1 Liter (145g+145g+1000g+1000g) 2290g

*Food *1,3kg
[ ] 1 Real Field Meal; 24 Hour Rations from DryTech (Contains 3 Freeze Dried Meals, chocolate, biscuits, energy drinks, snacks and water purification tablets; 5000 kcal) 1300g

*Stove and Cooking* 0,302kg
[ ] Vargo Hexagon Titanium Stove 120g
[ ] Vargo Ti-lite Mug 750ml 140g
[ ] Vargo Long Handle Titanium Spoon 14g
[ ] Proforce Folding Cup 28g

*Navigation* 0.109kg
[ ] Suunto Clipper Wristband Compass 9g
[ ] Citymap / Topographic map 100g

Total Weight: 6,898kg = 15,5 pounds

*Summary - Setup 3*
The entire setup with Backpack, Knife, Bivi-Poncho, Pocket Survival Kit, Equipment to Start a Fire, Headlamp, Flashlight and the Compass has a weight of only 2,715kg. This setup provides two Fixed Blade Knives, Multiple resources to start a fire, Two sources of light using AAA batteries, A Multifunction shelter that can be used as a Poncho and a Light Weight Cooking System.

The cooking system enables a person to use small pieces of wood or debris to cook water on the titanium mug and the long spoon is perfect to eat from the bags for the freeze dried rations. The 24 hour rations from DryTech contain 5000kcal, more than enough for demanding activities. The rations contains 3 freeze dried meal per day and additional chocolate bars, crackers, instant coffee, water purification tablets, energy drinks and so on. The main disadvantage: All items are packed in paper and plastic making the rations quite bulky and the rations are quite expensive. The advantage: You get basically everything you need in one package and you can eat some of the content without having to heat or add water when you're on the move.

The Headlamp from Petzl uses 3 AAA batteries and comes with a number of lenses so that you can get red, blue or green light if you would like so. The compact flashlight from 4Sevens is light weight and an excellent backup light for any setup or for Every Day Carry.

This is another example of a Get Home Bag that can be a good alternative for people how live in a setting where it is easy to find fire wood to use as an alternative to a normal stove that use gas, kerosene or fuel tablets. A Kelly Kettle can be a good alternative to the Vargo Titanium Stove. A Storm Lighter in combination with some cotton balls soaked in Vaseline works well as a Fire Starter in almost any setting and the some extra matches is also included in the Pocket Survival Kit from AMK. This type of setups can be a good alternative for people how work quite a long distance from their homes.

*Conclusion*
In this article I have presented three suggestions for Get Home Bags and some items that you can use when building your own setup. The setups represent an ultra light approach, a medium approach and a more comprehensive approach to the subject built around three different types of platforms. I hope that the readers have been able to find some useful information and inspiration.

*What do you carry in your own Get Home Bag and what would you add to these setups?*


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

No matter how much I know, I can always learn something new from someone like you.........thanks.

I would like to post your links in another site, if possible?


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Westfalia - Thank you for sharing your hard work with us, and I'm looking forward to that pdf format :2thumb:


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Survival Prep Number One: Health and Physical Fitness*

Sibi Totique: Survival Prep Number One: Health and Physical Fitness

In The Survivalist and Prepping Movement there is often a major focus on equipment like Bug Out Bags, Flashlights, Survival Knives, Firearms, Pocket Survival Kits, Every Day Carry and Get Home Bags. One field that is often overlooked in the discussion is the subject of Health and Physical Fitness.

*Fitness*
In almost all wealthy nations and in many poor nations as well the population often suffer more problems from eating too much and a lack of exercise than they do from Famine and Starvation. Common types of problem related to this problem are overweight, diabetes and heart disease. Exercise is important for a number of different reasons; it reduces stress, burn calories and improves your physical fitness.

Having good health is not only a critical aspect that can mean the difference between life and death in a survival situation. Being able to drag a wounded person to safety or walk that extra mile to safety can be make the difference between making it and don't. Health and fitness it is also a vital part for living a good life and can increase the time that you will live and your quality of life. If you don't exercise on a regular basis I suggest that you find a type of activity that you like and start exercising three times a week. Also make regular check-ups at a doctor.

*Dental Health*
Having bad teeth can be a great discomfort in your everyday life. During a survival situation your teeth is a great tool as long as they are not damaged or broken.

Take care of your teeth; brush them two times a day and remember to exchange your toothbrush with regular intervals. An electrical tooth brush can make it easier to clean parts of clean teeth that can be hard to reach with a regular tooth brush. Also make a habit of using dental floss; Plackers and other types of dental floss makes it easier to use dental floss, if you haven't tried them I suggest that you do. There are also different types of fluoride solutions that can be a great complement to dental floss. Avoiding eating sweets does not only reduce overweight, it also helps keeping your teeth in a good condition. If you have problems with your teeth you should always visit a professional dentist to let them help you with whatever problems you might have. Make regular checkup so that potential problem can be identified in an early stage, if you do not deal with these kinds of problems in an early stage. For emergency situations there are special medical kits from a number of companies like Lifesystems.

*Immunizations*
There are many types of disease that can be easily prevented by getting an immunization. In most countries some basic types of immunization is given the entire population but it can be a good idea to get some extra. Some of the immunizations that can be worth considering:

_Tuberculoses_ (TB) is a disease that is very hard to treat if one gets infected by it, it normally requires the treatment with multiple types of antibiotics for a period of around six months and there are some strains of TB that are even more resistant to antibiotics. The immunization does not offer complete immunity but reduces the chance of contracting the disease.

_Hepatitis A and B_ are liver infections can be prevented by getting an immunization. Hepatisis B is one of the most common causes of liver cancer and the virus is highly contagious, up to 100 times more contagious than the HIV virus. The most common way to contract the virus is through sexual contacts, children how contract from their mothers and intravenous use of drugs. There is currently no immunization against Hepatitis C.

_Tetanus_ is a dangerous disease with a high mortality rate that can be prevented by an immunization; the immunization must be repeated with a regular interval in order to be effective. A booster can be a good if it was more than ten years ago since you got your last shot.

There are a number of other immunizations that can provide protection against regional diseases. Always consult your doctor before getting an immunization and ask for a recommendation.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Sibi Totique: Things That You Can Do In Order To Prepare For Peak Oil

Peak Oil just like the subject of Man-Made Global Warming is a very controversial subject that may give many a very pessimistic outlook on the future. In this post I will make some suggestions to what you can do in order to prepare for world where the access to oil is not as high as we have gotten use to.

*Personal Preparedness*
*1.) Learn About The Subject*
If you don't know anything about the subject get a overview of the subject. In order to get some basic understanding of the subject you can see a documentary like "Blind Spot" or "The End of Suburbia". The videos from the Crash Course by Chris Martensson or ASPO TV can also be a good place to get started.

*2.) Get a Bike*
A Bike is one of the most energy efficient ways to travel with muscle power. Many persons use their cars for short trips that might actually be faster to travel by bike. Using bikes does not only save money, it also increases your physical fitness and is good for your health.

*3.) Get a Fuel Efficient Car*
If you are dependent on a car to get around one way of reducing your vulnerability is to get a fuel efficient car. This way high fuel prices will have less of an impact on your personal situation. Other ways of reducing the cost of travel by car is to 
• Always make sure that you have the right air pressure in you tiers
• Take an eco-driving course and learn how to drive as fuel efficient as possible
• Avoid driving at high speeds
• Car pool with other people if possible
• Do not drive more than necessary

*4.) Your Home*
If oil and energy process would rise there are steps you can take to reduce the economical impact that it will have on you. If you live in a cold climate increasing the insulation of your home can reduce the amount of energy required to keep it warm. Many also have high indoor temperatures, lowering the temperature inside by just a few degrees can save much energy. Examples of other actions that you can take to conserve energy:
• Take short showers and avoid baths
• Get low energy light bulbs
• Turn of lights, your TV, computer and other appliances when you don't use them.
• Remember to check the energy efficiency when you buy electronics

*5.) Food Consumption*
If the oil prices would raise this might also increase the price of food. In many countries half of all food that is consumed gets thrown away today. If this applies to your personal situation this mean that you could basically be storing half of the food you are buying if you change your habits. In addition to this many in rich countries eat too many calories per day, not too few; overweight, heart disease and diabetes are much bigger problems than famine.

*6.) Prioritize*
Today much of the things that we consume are things that we might not actually need. Not too long ago it was common to pass on possessions like clothing, footwear, tools and other possessions from one generation to the next. When it comes to Crisis Preparedness it's easy to get too focused on specific types of items. It is important that you balance your effort over multiple fields.
• When you buy something try to invest in quality items that will last over time
• Learn how to repair clothing and other items when they break
• Take care of your possessions; tools will last much longer if you use them with care.

*7.) Start a Garden *
For many Survivalist and Preppers the dream is to have a farm or retreat and be self sufficient. However, for most this will remain a dream, over half of the world population lives in cities and the number of people living in cities increase every year. If you live in a house and you can start a garden and grow some of the food that you eat on your own, you might not be able to be completely self sufficient. But you can produce some parts of what you need. Even people living in apartments can grow some of the food or spices that they need on their own, do what you can with what you got. You may not be able to be self sufficient, but you can most likely add some food or spices to your diet.

*8.) Your Mindset*
Peak Oil as an idea that stands in direct opposition against much of what we are taking for granted today. Many of the people in the world today have grown up during a period when a rise in the standard of living and an incredibly fast technological development has taken place. The idea of continued growth is deeply rotted in our minds, institutions, media and political parties. Many are not even aware of the concept of Peak Oil even if they know that fossil fuels are non renewable recourses. We still expect them to last forever.

The US already imports around half of the oil that's being used every year today and domestic production is sinking every year and have been doing so since 1970 when the US Oil Production peaked. How would the American society look like if no imports were possible and only half of the amount of oil currently being used was available? How would it look if only a forth was available?

Accepting that this could become the case in maybe just a few decades or even less time is very hard to comprehend and imagine. We might find solutions so that the access to energy will remain high, but we might just simply have to adjust to a new situation. Changing ones perception and mindset is the most critical aspect in order to be able to make this transition.

*In Your Community*
*9.) Watch a documentary about the subject with your friends or family.*
"Home" or The National Geographic "2210 The Collapse?" based on the book by Jared Diamond are two suggestions, the first can be accessed for free on YouTube. Some will likely refuse the possibility, but some will learn and understand the concept.

*10.) Get Involved*
Get engaged in the Transition Network or some other type of organization that work with these types of issues. There are people that are working with Peak Oil and to promote Sustainability - You could be one of them.

*11.) Put Pressure On Your Politicians*
Many may expect that politicians and other may have a much better understand of this type of issues when they in many cases have no idea about this type of potential problems. Put pressure on your politicians and informing them about the potential problem. Are they aware about this type of problems and what are they doing about it? There are cities and communities that are actively working to reduce their dependency on oil and that do prepare for the possible consequences of Peak Oil. Your City or Community could become one of them.

*Summary*
Peak Oil is a subject that easily can get the most optimistic person pessimistic. The knowledge about the subject is still not very widespread even if the attention surrounding the subject has been increased the last years. Many within the Peak Oil Movement like Michael Ruppert the founder of CollapseNet are making very negative forecasts and believe that a Collapse is only a few months away. The message is that disaster is imminent.

Personally I have no idea what tomorrow will bring, so don't see any point in making predictions. The worst could happen, there are no guarantees. But it is also possible that solutions can be found. Peak Oil is a Man-Made problem, we have created the problem and it is my belief that we can overcome it. If we can spread knowledge about the problem and change our ways we can at a minimum reduce the impact that Peak Oil might have both for our societies and for us as individuals. What happens tomorrow is not written, it's up to us to decide how it will play out.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the trouble with hurricanes is that they are unpredictable. my people want to wait until the last moment to leave others are afraid to leave because of the looting that follows  I lost friends and saw my loose everything because they thought it go somewhere else. I live north of where the hurricanes tend to hit, but dh and I have helped in the evacuation by treating those who could not leave and got "stuck". it was horrible. but still the following year when warnings went up many waited to see where it would hit.:nuts: by then it's to late and the roads are plugged up. people want to stay where the feel safe or where they feel they need to protect what is theirs. things can be replaced but a life can not. no matter what s.h.t.f. we must keep ourselves and our families safe even if this means leaving all that we know.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Bug Out Plan (Part 1)*

Part 1

Sibi Totique: The Bug Out Plan

Having a Bug Out Bag that is adjusted for your particular situation and needs is a good start, but another critical aspect in the step towards being ready for an evacuation is to have a Plan. It is likely that you will overlook something or that you might need more information if you would ever really need to evacuate, but to having a Plan and some options is a good start.

In this article I will present some advice concerning what you can think of when making your own Bug Out Plan. There is no Plan that is perfect for every person or every setting. One Size does not fit all; you might have several personal needs that are not included in this article that you have to cover. You must own this process yourself; this is only advice and guidelines. First of all, let's be clear: No Crisis Plan is likely to Survive its first encounter with reality. You will have to improvise and find solutions for situations that cannot be foreseen before they happen. You cannot plan for every possible scenario.

In a Crisis Situation you will face time pressure, insecurity and great values like you life or safety will be at stake. The very dynamic of the situation means that you will have to make decisions based on incomplete information. Not even the crisis staffs of government organizations will have access to all information during this type of situations.

*Starting Out: Keep it Simple*
As I first step I suggest that you make a very basic Bug Out Plan. It's possible to make a very comprehensive Bug Out Plan but as your first step I suggest that you try to keep it simple. I suggest that you establish some basic parameters like:
1.) Establish two means of Getting in contact with other Group Members; Cell phones are often the best primary alternative since most people carry them on an Everyday basis. HAM radio, CB-Radio, Social Networks like Facebook or E-mail can be potential secondary means of communications. 
2.) Establish Meeting Points: One Primary Meeting Point and One Secondary Meeting Point.
3.) Establish Two alternative routes to get out of your area.
4.) Establish a primary and secondary means of transportation; Normally Vehicles like a car, truck or motorcycle will the primary alternative; travelling by foot, bike or public transportation can be a secondary alternative.
5.) Make sure that you have a Bug Out Bag (BOB) and some basic equipment available.
6.) Make sure that every Group member is aware of the Plan and have Copy.

*Making a more Comprehensive Bug Out Plan*
I suggest that the basic layout of your Bug Out Plan should be as easy and uncomplicated as possible. A comprehensive Bug Out Plan with multiple alternatives can have advantages but if a plan for a Group is extremely comprehensive it can be hard for members to remember all the details of the plan and it can also make the plan hard to understand. My suggestion is that you first make a Basic Plan and that you later add to this plan and adjusts it depending on new findings and developments.

*Part 1: Activation*
So when should one choose to evacuate? The easy answer is: when your chances to survive are better somewhere else then in your home or where you are right now. The dynamics of a Crisis makes it very hard being able to tell when it's better to evacuate and when it isn't. You will most likely not have all the information that you would need when you will make the decision to stay or evacuate. I would recommend that you do not just view this problem from a perspective with only two options. It can be good to have a sliding scale approach to the problem so that you have more steps to take than just too stay or go.

*Normal*
During your normal everyday life there are things that you can do in order to be able to get information at an early stage like
• Check the Media and your local news paper every morning
• Check the weather prognosis every morning
• Check FEMA or your local crisis management organizations webpage every morning
Many of these organizations can have news feeds that you can get for your computer or smart phone so that you can get information at an early stage. 
• Have a Bug Out Bag Ready.
• Make sure that your Vehicle is in a good working condition and that you have some extra fuel stored that you rotate on a regular basis.

*Elevated*
When a crisis situation takes place news papers, TV news channels, WebPages and the radio are common sources of information. During an early stage the information is often incomplete and sometimes even contradicting. If you receive this type of information make sure that you write down
• What information have you received
• At what time did you receive it
• From what source did you receive it?

Also make sure to:
• Inform the other members of your Groups
• Follow the Development

*Increased Readiness*
If you have received information that suggests that an evacuation might become necessary but don't know the severity of the situation or if an evacuation is necessary I suggest that you start taking steps in order to prepare.
• Check in with everyone and make sure that they are informed, make sure that you have routines for this; having specific e-mail or text messaging lists ready can make it easy to inform several people at once. I also suggest that you create a standard procedure for the members to confirm that they have received the information.
• Stay Updated
• Is there any information that suggests that your intended routes may be affected?
• Check Vehicles and Fuel Levels
• Check Bug Out Bags
• Check Supplies

*Evacuation*
This step can be taken either after an Early Warning or Incubation period or it could be taken at a moment's notice like in the case of a Tsunami Warning or an alert for some type of immediate danger. In some situations like a Tsunami all efforts must be focused on getting to safety at once; no time can be spared to load equipment etc; waiting to do this could cost you your life. Therefore I recommend that you Plan for two types of scenarios: An Evacuation when you have the time to prepare and an Evacuation when you must leave at once.

If the scenario does not present an immediate danger like a tsunami it's important to establish routines for how the decision to evacuate will be made. If there is a group will there be a vote or will someone that the group trusts make the decision? What does one do if some members of a Group want to stay behind? This is a very difficult subject and you must find a solution that makes sense for you.

When deciding these parts it can also be good to think of different types of Scenarios like:
• The Scenario takes place during daytime when people are at work or school
• The Scenario takes place during the night
• The Scenario takes place when you are at Home

*Part 2: The Routes*
Establishing the best routes in case of an evacuation can be a hard thing to do. During many large scale evacuation the evacuation takes time for several reasons; it takes time for people to get ready and meet up with family members. Other potential problems like pile ups can result in a situation when the pace of the traffic comes to a complete halt or moves very slowly. During a large scale evacuation this is a problem that will be very hard to completely avoid.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Bug Out Plan (Part 2)*

Part 2

*Making the Routes*
• Start with selecting some Primary Meeting Points
o A natural primary meeting point is your Home; it can also be good to have a designated location close to your Home in case of events like a Fire if your house would be inaccessible.
• Select some Secondary Meeting Points
o Secondary meeting points should be easy to access and be well known by all members of a Group. The location of relatives or friends can be a good secondary meeting point.
o I also suggest that you establish a way of signaling to the other members of a party if you have been at a meeting point but had to keeping on moving. When did you arrive at the meeting point; were you alone and where are you planning to go next? 
• Mark the potential routes on Maps; using markers with different colors can make them easy to view and follow. Online tools like Google Maps can also be used to establish routes.
• Add information about the Route. Where can you find potential shelters, access to water, gas stations, hospitals, hotels, motels, hostels, hazards, repair shops, do you have any stashes on the way etc.
• Try to identify Potential Choke Points like bridges, tunnels etc and potential ways around them.
• Identify key infrastructure on the routes that can possibly be affected by events. Bridges could possibly be damaged or collapse from an Earthquake and Tunnels or roads be flood by a dam break etc 
• Are there community plans and routes for an evacuation? Check with your local and regional agencies. If you haven't made a Risk Assessment also ask for their latest Risk Assessments if they have public reports. 
• Has there been Previous Evacuations from your community? Are there any lessons that can be learned? How did the evacuations work?

*Part 3: The Party*
The next important step that I recommend that you take is to collect information about the members of party that can be necessary to have during and evacuation. I suggest that you list all the members and add details like
[ ] Home Phone Number and Fax Number
[ ] Home Address and Type of Housing
[ ] Mobile Phone Number
[ ] E-mail Address
[ ] Work Address and Occupation
[ ] Work Phone Number
[ ] Date of Birth
[ ] Special Medical Needs
[ ] Blood Group
[ ] Immunizations
[ ] Known allergies
[ ] Physical Description; Length, Weight, Hair, Eyes etc, a photograph can also be useful.
[ ] Skills and Education
[ ] What type of driver licenses does the person have and what vehicles can they operate?
[ ] Friends and Family (Possibly Phone Number and Address to those)

*Part 4: Equipment*
The needs for evacuation can come fast and without warning. There are some types of threats like a Tsunami, Dam Break, Spills from Chemical Plants or Transports, a Massive Earthquake, Melt Down in Nuclear Power Plant and other events that may require and immediate evacuation and other types of scenarios when an Early Warning can be given like with the case of Hurricanes or Blizzards.

In a worst case scenario all you might have is what you carry on your person; your Every Day Carry (EDC) or a Get Home Bag (GHB). These may not be designed for an evacuation scenario: But they may all that you have.

If an Early Warning is given it may be possible to make preparations before; go to your home, load up vehicles, get your Bug Out Bag and other supplies. 
[ ] Bug Out Bag.
[ ] Extra Equipment for Vehicles; Spare Parts, Fuel, Etc
[ ] Maps, Compass and GPS
[ ] Additional Supplies: Water, Food and Clothing
[ ] Equipment required for specific Scenarios
[ ] Paperwork and Documents

*Part 5: Scenarios and Risks*
If you have made a Risk Assessment I also suggest that you add information about the potential hazards that you have identified that could require an evacuation.
• Could these scenarios affect Routes?
• Is there any particular additional equipment that could be critical?

*Part 6: Standard Operating Procedures*
Standard Operating Procedures (SOP) are different types of standardized means of approaching a potential problem. Creating SOP:s in a Bug Out Plan can be a way of training for different types of problems and challenges. Examples of SOP:s can be to train radio commutations and decide what frequencies or channels that the party will use and always make sure that walkie-talkies work before leaving with vehicles. Other procedures can be to have a checklist so that one can check that all equipment has been loaded.
• How to make Contact and Communications
• SOP:s for Equipment Check, Radio Check etc.
• SOP:s for how to make Decisions or the Chain of Command
How does the Group make decisions? Is one person in charge or do the group make decisions together? Create routines.
• SOP:s for Travelling with Vehicles
The Distance Between Vehicles; Always Keep Windows Up, Doors locked, Keep valuables hidden, Seat Belts, Check Fuel Levels, Always park in the direction you intend to leave etc.
• SOP:s for Traveling by Foot
• SOP:s for Transportation of Injured Persons
• SOP:s for Checkpoints

*Part 7: Appendix*
It can also be good to have additional information attached to your Plan in an Appendix. Some suggestions for information that can be useful to have:
• Telephone numbers and addresses to hospitals, police, fire departments, CERT, The Red Cross, FEMA, local Non Governmental Organizations (NGO:s), Insurance Companies, Power Companies etc.
• Possible Alternative Forms of transportation; Airports, Trains, Boats, Subways etc. Phone numbers, websites and addresses to companies.
• It could also be good to know what the different persons plan on bringing along when it comes to equipment and have an inventory list of this in the plan.

*Special Needs*
Most groups will likely consist of some people that have special needs; these may be children, elderly persons, people with some type of disabilities etc. Individuals may also have special needs like glasses, hearing aids or medication. These needs must be planed for and taken into consideration when making your Bug Out Plan.

*Paperwork and Documents*
Having the access to documents can be very important during an evacuation scenario. If you have to evacuate your Home there is telling for sure how long it will be until you can return or if you will ever be able to. I suggest that you include paper works as a basic part of your Bug Out Plan preparations. Some examples of paper work that can be vital:
• Passports, ID, Driver Licenses, Vehicle Registration and Immunization Cards. Possibly other information like medical insurance, insurance, permits, birth certificate and other types of information.
• By scanning the paper work you can make a digital back up that you can store on some kind of device like your cell phone or USB stick. Some of this information may be private and sensitive; make sure to check out options for encryption and password protection in order to protect the information.

*Distributing the Plan*
A printed version a Bug Out Plan can be a good thing to have in your Bug Out Bag. A waterproof container can be good in order to protect it from the elements. If you are really serious and have the money Rite In The Rain makes water resistant copy paper than can be used with laser printers. A PDF version of the Plan can be kept on a USB stick or viewed on Smart Phones.

*Summary*
The Bug Out Plan is only a part of what should be your general Plan for coping with crisis and Survival Situations. In this article I have present some advice on what you can include into your own Bug Out Plan; Your Plan must be adjusted accordingly to your own specific needs and situation. You must reach the point when you feel that your plan is made by you and for your own situation. Own the process.

The aim of the Plan as I see it is twofold; the first part is to provide some options for action; the other aspect is to provide a tool to deal with unexpected events by having critical information about your group and local setting available.

*Checklist for the Bug Out Plan:*
[ ] The Bug Out Plan
[ ] Maps; City Maps, Topographical Maps, Road Maps, Sea Charts etc.
[ ] Passport, Driver License or ID
[ ] Birth Certificate, Immunization Card, Permits, Prescription for medicines, Medical Insurance Card, Permits etc
[ ] Cash (Bills and Coins) and Credit or Debit Car


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Bug In Plan (Part 1 of 2)*

Sibi Totique: The Bug In Plan

First of all: No Plan is likely to survive its first encounter with reality. A Bug In Plan can help you to deal with emergencies by providing useful information, procedures for how to deal with different types of problems and critical information like maps, phone numbers etc. This is a suggestion for a framework that you can use when you make your own plan, but this is not a one-size fits all solution for making a Bug In Plan. You may face several types of problems that are unique for your setting and situation. The Plan that you make must be made for you and by you. Own the Process.

*Facing an Emergency*
Natural Disasters or Man Made Disasters can result in situations when one's life, health or property is at stake. A Disaster can cause severe problems for transportation, electricity, electronic communications, the access to gas, heating and other systems that most people rely on an everyday basis and take for granted. Most modern appliances like phones, computers, lights, heating, refrigeration, air condition and even water pumps can cease to function in this type of scenarios. Bugging In refers to the tactic of minimizing the impact that such an event may have for you. Many situations do not have to result in a life or death situation if you simply have a plan and the means to deal with them.

A disaster rarely disrupts all functions in a society even if this is a possibility. Functions are often brought back relatively fast after a disaster, power companies can often be able to make repairs relatively quick etc. But some natural disasters like the 2006 Tsunami, Hurricane Katrina, The Haiti Earthquake and the recent Japanese Tsunami are event that have affected and will continue to affect entire regions for long periods of time. Disasters can also have a long lasting impact on local areas. In most crisis and survival situations life may completely or partly keep on going as normal - school, work and other activities may continue even if massive damage has been dealt to a community. The magnitude of disasters is not only total devastation or normality; therefore I suggest that you try to have a sliding scale approach in your Bug In Plan.

*Normality*
During your everyday life you can often get Early Warnings for potential disasters like hurricanes by following the news and your local weather prognosis. How much time you should spend on following the events around the world is a matter of personal preferences; you can just make a quick check every morning and having a weather application for your Smartphone or computer; or you can spend basically an unlimited amount of time checking multiple international, regional and local news media. Another potential important source of information is your local or national crisis management agency like the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA).
[ ] Check the Weather Forecast and News Every Morning

*Increased Preparedness*
Some types of disasters like storms, Hurricanes and Blizzards may be foreseen before they actually take place. In these cases an Early Warning may be given by authorities or other sources that may allow for Preparations to be made. In these types of situations it is however very common that people ignore or downplay the threat; it's hard for people to really perceive a hurricane as a threat if the warning is given several days before it hits when the sun is shining and the weather is great.
[ ] Follow the Development of the Situation
[ ] Make a timeline for what information that you have received, at what time and from what source. 
[ ] Inform Friends and Family about the ongoing Situation
[ ] What you know about this type of Situation or Threat? Make some basic research to learn more about how this type of situation and what you can do to minimize the potential impact.
[ ] Check if there are any plans made by local, regional or national crisis management agencies for how to deal with this type of situation.

*Alert*
At some situations it can become clear that a situation will become a real problem and that it will affect you. In this case you should make all the preparations that you can to minimize the impact.
[ ] Continue to Follow the Development
[ ] Continue to make a timeline for the ongoing development
[ ] Check in with friends and family. How are they are planning to deal with the situation? Do they require any help or is there anything they can do to help you?
[ ] Make Preparations to minimize the potential Consequences
[ ] Check Supplies and your Inventory. Is there and field where you should increase your capability?

*Bug In*
A few types of scenarios may make it necessary to stay indoors in the Home. A catastrophic pandemic, massive civil unrest, a blizzard or a chemical or radioactive release may make require this approach for short or long periods of time. This represents the most extreme action required; most situations are not likely to require such drastic actions.

*Part 1: The Risk Assessment*
I suggest that as the first part of your Bug In Plan should be your Risk Assessment. A Risk Assessment is an attempt to find and classify Risks in a systematical manner by trying to judge the potential Consequences and how Likely a certain risk is.

This Assessment will give you an idea of potential threats that you may face, how likely they are and what consequences they might have. From this perspective you can start to action in order to minimize the potential impact of the Risks and acquire knowledge, skills and equipment that may allow you to cope with them in a better way. There are always Risks that may not be possible to foresee, but making an Assessment can help you to avoid some of the threats that you may face. Your setting will affect your vulnerability to these Risks; your type of housing, how high your Home is located above sea level, insulation etc. Dependencies on gas or district heating are other examples of factors that can make you vulnerable to certain types of Risks.

After you have made you're Risk Assessment its time that you ask yourself what kind of capacity that you want to have in order to deal with different kind of emergencies or disasters. Some questions that can be relevant:
• How long do you think that you may have to be able to cope without external assistance?
• What kind of Skills and Knowledge may help you to overcome these events?
• What type of Equipment and Gear can be useful to deal with these threats?
• What kind of solutions is most effective for your specific setting and situation?
• How much of your time and income are you willing to invest in being prepared?

*Part 2: The Group*
In the second part of the Plan I suggest that you gather information about the members of your household, friends and other people that are important to you. This information can help you to get in contact with them and make you aware of potential medical needs they may have during an emergency or how you should contact if anything would happen to them.
• Home Phone Number and Fax Number
• Home Address and Type of Housing
• Mobile Phone Number
• E-mail Address
• Work Address and Occupation
• Work Phone Number
• Date of Birth
• Special Medical Needs
• Blood Group
• Immunizations
• Known allergies
• Physical Description; Length, Weight, Hair, Eyes etc, a photograph can also be useful.
• Skills and Education
• Access to Specific Equipment
• What type of driver licenses does the person have and what vehicles can they operate?
• How should you contact if anything would happen to them? Write down the name of the persons and contact information like Phone Number, E-mail and Address.

*Part 3: Standard Operating Procedures (SOP)*
How will you maintain your every day needs like Water, Food, Cooking, Trash Disposal, Hygiene and Sanitation, Light, Communications, Emergency Power during the types of Risks that you have identified? I suggest that you create Standard Operating Procedures, or in other words standardized solutions for how to deal with different types of needs. Here you can include predures for anything from where and how you can gather and purify water, how you will prepare food without electricity or gather information about an ongoing event.

*Examples of SOP:s for a Bug In Plan*
• Monitoring an ongoing Crisis
Create a Timeline: What has Happened? When Did You receive This Information? From what Source did you receive This Information? Multiple sources: The Media, Radio, TV, FEMA, Local Crisis Management Agencies etc. 
• Communications with Friends and Family
Cell Phone, Social Networks, CB or HAM Radio, Landline etc
• CBRN Management and Preparedness
Closing Ventilation, Closing Doors and Windows. Using towels and or tape to seal cracks around doors or windows.
• Collecting and Purifying Water 
Extra Water Containers, Water BOB, Water Purification Filter, Water Purification Tablets, How much bleach to use in order to disinfect water etc
• Emergency Toilets and Hygiene - Routines
Same people using the same toilets, where to put waste, hand sanitation, routines for how often to clean facilities etc. 
• Loss of Electrical Power
Eat food that need refrigeration first, Light Sources, How to receive news (Battery powered radio or other alternative solutions) etc
• Fire Safety
Fire Escapes / Fire Drills / Evacuation, Fire Alarms, Where can extinguishers be founds etc
• Staying Warm
Heaters, Warm Clothing, Extra Blankets, Sleeping Bags etc


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Bug In Plan (Part 2 of 2)*

*Part 4: Getting Home*
Disasters may strike at any time; most people spend much of their time either at work, school or some other type of daytime activity. If disaster strikes and you are far away from home it can be good to make preparations that may help you to get back home. This Plan should not only be for you but also for other family members. If you have children, elderly or disabled members in the household how where will they be picked up and how can they be transported? I also suggest that you make some meeting points, one primary and one secondary.

*Communications*
Communications is another critical aspect. How would you communicate? Phones or Cell phones is normally the easiest way of communications since most people often carry their Cell Phones with them at all times. Social Networks, E-Mail, CB-Radio or Ham-Radio could be other alternatives forms of communication.

*Get Home Bag*
A Get Home Bag (GHB) is a tool designed to provide you with the tools you may need to deal with everyday problems, emergencies and situation when you have to make back home during a disaster. A Get Home Bag may be the bag that you carry with you at all times with some additional equipment to cope with an emergency or a specific bag that you keep at your work place on in your vehicle. Having a GHB can be a great resource, but in a worst case scenario you may have to make do with the items that you carry on your person; this is equipment is often referred to as and Every Day Carry (EDC).

*Distance from Home*
If you and your family members live close to your work place, school or other types of day activities getting everyone back home do not have to be a very complicated process. But if you work a long distance from Home, or possibly work in another area or town during the weeks this may be a more difficult process. How much efforts you must put into this type of preparedness depends on your own situation.

*Transportation and The Routes Back Home*
Getting back home during an ongoing Crisis Situation can be a very easy matter if you work very close to your home, but there are also people how commute long distances and may find them far away from home if disaster would strike. Your Every Day Life must govern your own plans and efforts. I suggest that you take the following steps when you make your plan for getting back home after an emergency.
• Start with marking potential routes on Maps from your work place back to you Home; using markers with different colors can make the routes easy to view and follow. Online tools like Google Maps can also be used to establish routes.
• Try to have both a Primary means of transportation like Vehicles available and a plan for a secondary means of transport like using public transports, bikes or walking.
• Add information about the Route. Where can you find potential shelters, access to water, gas stations, hospitals, hotels, motels, hostels, hazards, repair shops, do you have any stashes on the way etc.
• Try to identify Potential Choke Points like bridges, tunnels etc and potential ways around them.
• Identify key infrastructure on the routes that can possibly be affected by events. Bridges could possibly be damaged or collapse from an Earthquake and Tunnels or roads be flood by a dam break etc

*Part 5: Budget*
Having an Emergency is also a vital part of your Bug In Plan. A Disaster can cause direct economical los to your Home and other belongings; it may result in injury, destroy businesses and put people out of work. All these type of events require that you have some forms of emergency funds that can be used to cover expenses like rent, fuel, food, medical bills etc. Having the proper form of medical Insurances, Insurances for your Home that cover Natural Disasters etc may also be critical.

Reducing your Loans and Debt are also actions that give you a more solid financial situation if you have to deal with an emergency. This budget may also be of great use for other situations like a job loss, unexpected expenses or home repairs.

I also suggest that you try to keep a medium amount of cash at hand so that you can pay for your needs if you are dependent on a credit or debit card in case of black out. Make sure that you have a safe place to store your cash, other valuables and important documents to prevent theft or the loss of these from hazards like fire. A safe can be a good alternative if you can afford it, a Bank safety deposit box can be another alternative or complement.

*Part 6: Inventory*
Having an Inventory of your supplies makes it easy to know what you have available during a Crisis Situation and this can also help you to plan and organize your preparedness efforts. There are many ways of organizing your inventory; one way can be to organize it into different categories like:
[ ] Water and Food
[ ] Cooking
[ ] Warmth - Blankets, Sleeping Bags, Warm Clothing
[ ] Alternative form of Heating source: Wood Stove, Heat-Pal, Kerosene Heater, Candles, 
[ ] Medical Supplies and First Aid
[ ] Light
[ ] Equipment to Start a Fire
[ ] Fire Safety
[ ] Cash, Important Documents, Family Photos etc 
[ ] Tools
[ ] Equipment for Repairs
[ ] Emergency Sanitation and Hygiene
[ ] Energy - Generator, Extension Cords, Spare Parts and Fuel, Solar Chargers for batteries etc

For more suggestion on what kind of supplies that can be useful to have during an Emergency check out the article: Equipment for Your Home - Checklist.

*Part 7: The Transportation and Logistics Plan*
A Disaster can temporarily disrupt the access to fuel and other types of transportation so it can be vital to have a Plan for how to deal with your day to day transportation needs and if there would be a need to transport a wounded friend or family member to a hospital.

I suggest that you both have a Primary and Secondary means of transportations in your Bug In Plan, a primary mean can be vehicles or trucks; examples of secondary means can be motor cycles, bikes, walking or public transport. Also make sure that you know what types of public means of transport that is available in your area like subways, trains, buses, airports and make sure that you have phone numbers and contact information to these companies.

*Vehicles*
• Primary means of Transportation - Cars, Truck etc
• Secondary Means of Transportation - Public Transport, Bikes, Motorcycles, Walking etc

Fuel is one of the things that often becomes scares after a disaster and is used as fuel for vehicles, generators and heating. I suggest that you try to keep at least the equivalent of full tank of gas for your Vehicle Available. Fuel is flammable and must be stored safely; make sure to check your local recommendations and rules for storage. Fuel and Gasoline must also be rotated on a regular basis, since it deteriorates over time, even stabilizers can increase the shelf life of fuel. Diesel generally has a longer shelf life than gasoline and a lower flammability. Having some Spare Parts and Tools for Repairs available can also be a good idea.

*Part 8: Appendix*
In the appendix of the Plan you can gather important information like
• Map - City Maps, Road Map, Topographical Maps, Sea Charts etc.
• Telephone numbers and addresses to hospitals, your house doctor, Police Department, Fire Departments, CERT, The Red Cross, FEMA, local Non Governmental Organizations (NGO:s), The Red Cross, Insurance Companies, Power Companies, Gas Companies etc.
• Contact Information to Alternative Forms of transportation; Airports, Trains, Boats, Subways etc. Phone Numbers, Websites and Addresses to companies.
• Phone Numbers and Contact Information to friends, people at work, contacts etc. Write down information like phone numbers, e-mail address, birthday, home address and what they do for a living and if they have any specific type of skills.
• Articles, Books and other type of reference materials.

*Specific Needs*
Many people can have special needs like a Wheelchair for getting around, Glasses, Insulin for diabetes, Heart medication or hearing aids. Make sure that your plan Include this specific needs.

*So What Would You Include In Your Own Bug In Plan? What did you like about the article, what didn't you like and what would you like to add?*


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Getting Your Vehicle Ready For Emergencies*

Sibi Totique: Keeping Your Vehicle Ready for Emergencies

Keeping your Vehicle Ready for Emergencies is an important part of being ready for Crisis and Survival situations. Having a flat tire in a remote location can be devastating if you do don't have cell phone cover can be a dangerous event if no one knows where you are. The same event doesn't have to cause much trouble if you have told someone where you are going and if you have prepared your vehicle with some basic equipment. This article will discuss some of the aspects of traveling safely and what type of equipment you can store in your vehicle for emergencies.

In addition to equipment you can store in your Vehicle there are also features that you can add to your vehicle like extra rearview mirror for your passage so that they can help you to keep an eye out for potential dangers, extra lights to increase the distance you can see during night time conditions, a winch and just to name few examples.

*Equipment for Vehicles*
*Knives*
There are a number of knives that are especially designed to be used as Rescue Tools. Some examples are:
• The Fixed Blade Police Rescue Knife (PRK) from Fällkniven with a serrated blade with a tanto style blade.
• The Rescue Tool from Victorinox that has features like a seat belt cuter, disc saw that can be used to cut through laminated glass; a glass breaker and fluorescent yellow handles.
• Benchmade has a number of different products like the Hook / Safety Cuter, Benchmade 915 Triage and Benchmade Houdini that are especially designed to be used to cut seat belts and break windows.
• The Fixed Blade Eickhorn Aviator 1 and the Eickhorn Firefighter Folding Knife can be other interesting alternatives. 
• The Gerber Hinderer Rescue Folding Knife and Spyderco Rescue are two other models.

*Lights*
For vehicles the size and weight of flashlight is normally not a big issue. The Fenix TK-60, The Fenix TK-70, The Olight SR90 Intimdator and the Maglite D-Cell flashlights can be interesting alternatives. Headlamps can be useful especially for repairs and if you have to perform other tasks when both hands are required like giving someone First Aid. Chemical Lightsticks can also be useful for similar tasks and signaling.

*Survival Kits*
I suggest that you at least include a basic survival kit in your vehicle. Equipment that can be important to include:
• Equipment to Start a Fire
• Signaling; Whistle, Signal Mirror or SPOT
• Fishing Kit
• Wire Saw
• Button Compass, Compass or GPS
• Sewing Kit
• Safety Pins
• Pen and Paper
• Painkillers and Anti Diarrheal Tablets
• Emergency Blanket, Surviva Jak, Emergency Poncho, Bivanorak or Fjellduk
• Water Purification Tablets or a Water Purification Filter
• Compact Flashlight, Headlamp, Chemical Light Sticks, Emergency Strobe or Flares

Since space and weight normally is not a big problem for survival kits in Vehicles hard cases like the ones from Pelican can be a good choice since they protect the gear and make it easy to organize. An ordinary Pocket Survival Kit can also be used and stored in the glove compartment. Larger Pocket Survival Kits like the Deluxe Tool Kit and Soldiers Tactical Advantage Kit from UST can also be interesting alternatives. A Get Home Bag (GHB) or Bug Out Bag (BOB) can be interesting alternatives if you are looking for a more compact survival kit.

*Visibility*
If you have to leave your vehicle in order to help someone how have just had a traffic accident or to change a flat tire a Signal Vest makes you much easier to spot for others how might pass you and decrease that chance that you get hit by another car or truck, especially in low light or low visibility conditions. There are also lights that are designed to be used during emergencies to warn others, the TigerFlare CR123 is one example.

*Equipment to Help You Stay Warm*
In cold climates the ability to stay warm is vital if you would become stranded because of hard weather or if your vehicle would break down. Equipment like a Wool or Fleece Blanket, an emergency blankets, sleeping bag, some extra clothing or Hand Warmers can be useful. If you have to travel in hard conditions some extra precautions should be made like including a vacuum bottle with something warm to drink, some food or snacks and extra clothing should be included, but most importantly tell someone where you are going, what route you are planning to take and when you expect to arrive. The Surviva Jak is a Jacket made from the same material used in Emergency Blankets and can easily be stored in small compartments. Extra Footwear and a Poncho or Rain Clothing can be also be a useful addition no matter if you live in cold climate or not.

In warm climates sun screen, a sun hat and most of all water can be just as important as the ability to stay warm in a cold climate.

*Storing Water and Food In a Vehicle*
A car is works a green house and the temperatures inside can become very high during the summer, an old car can even be used as a solar dehydrator for fruit and vegetables. High temperatures can prove fatal for infants or pets if they are left in a car during warm conditions. This makes storing water and food in car a problematic task since the shelf life of products are shortened if they are stored in warm temperatures; if you store either they should be rotated on a regular basis.

Choose products that cannot melt, chocolate is a typical example of products sensitive to heat. If possible choose products that do not contain water; dehydrated products, frieze dried rations, crackers; pasta etc can be good alternatives but must still be rotated on a regular basis. The same problem applies to water even if bleach or water purification tablets is added to increase the shelf life. There are some warnings regarding using plastic containers for storing water in warm conditions since the warmth can cause chemicals from the plastic to dissolve into the water. If you use plastic containers rotate the water on a regular basis to avoid this potential problem. For this reason water containers made from metal like the water bottles from SIGG or Klean Kanteen can be a good alternative to bottles made from plastic.

*Equipment - Checklist*
[ ] Roadmaps / City Map
[ ] Compass / GPS
[ ] Pen and Paper
[ ] Windshield Scraper and Towel
[ ] Towing Cable
[ ] Jumper Cables
[ ] Driver License, Insurance Information, Vehicle Registration and Repair Handbook
[ ] Flashlight, Headlamp or Chemical Lightsticks
[ ] Communications - CB Radio
[ ] Walkie-Talkies

_Safety and First Aid_
[ ] Fire Extinguisher
[ ] First Aid Kit and Cervical Color

_Tools_
[ ] Axe, Shovel, Machete, Parang, Kukri, Folding Saw or Chain Saw
[ ] Shovel
[ ] Leather Working Gloves and Latex Surgical Gloves
[ ] Screwdriver
[ ] Adjustable Wrench or

_Repairs_
[ ] Spare Tier
[ ] Fix-A-Flat Spray
[ ] Tire Iron
[ ] Jack
[ ] Duct Tape

_Fuel_
[ ] Extra Fuel
[ ] Windshield Washer Fluid
[ ] Coolant

*Vehicle Safety*
Speeding is a risky activity for several reasons; the force of an impact depends on the speed that a vehicle is travelling, the distance that your vehicle travels before you can react if a threat increases and the distance that your need to travel in order to come to halt if you need to break also increases. There is also another aspect of speeding; the fuel consumption of your vehicle also increases if you push it harder. Modern cars is equipped with several safety features like airbags and deformation zones designed to absorb energy in case of an accident; but even a modern car cant withstand any impact.

Around 30.000-40.000 die in traffic accidents every year in the US alone and many more are injured and disabled. The number of deaths and wounded from traffic accidents is generally higher in middle income countries where people can afford to drive, but where safety measures are less and the vehicles often has lower safety rating. The culture surrounding driving also varies from country to country; in some countries it's more socially accepted to drink and drive. Keep this in mind if you are travelling to other countries.

*Things you can do in order to avoid traffic accidents*
• Keep within the speed limits and adjust your speed according to the sight
• Don't stress or get angry while driving. You may save a few minutes from driving faster; but it's not worth getting dying or getting disabled.
• Never use alcohol or drugs while driving; also make sure that you are well rested and alert before getting into a car a day after a party even if the alcohol has left your system.
• Keep your attention on the road; avoid talking in your cell phone if possible and if you have to use a headset. Taking your attention of the road to write text message, change CD:s in your stereo or similar activities can end with disaster.
• Never drive while exhausted or if you risk falling asleep.
• When you purchase a car check the safety rating of the vehicle.
• Make sure to keep up on main tense
• Make sure that your windshield is clean and your rearview mirrors adjusted before you leave
• Make sure that all equipment in your vehicle is properly secured; lose objects can wound or kill you if you are in accident; even objects with a low weight can be devastating.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*If You are involved in an Accident*
If you need to get out of your vehicle check around before you leave it so you do not step out of your vehicle and get hit by a car. Having a vest made from fluorescent materials in your vehicle increases you visibility drastically if you have to change a tire or respond to an emergency; especially in low light and low visibility situations. There are also light that are especially designed to be used during traffic accidents that can be a useful complement.

If an accident blocks your way don't get stressed or angry; I have talked to first responders that have gotten their hydraulic tubes to their tools broken by vehicles that have driven over them by stressed drivers that did not wait for them to finish getting wounded people out of broken vehicles.

*Find a Solution that Works for You*
What type of equipment that you should choose for you Vehicle depends on multiple factor like your setting, climate, vehicle and storage space, budget and it may also have to be adjusted depending on what season it is. One Size does not fit all, you must find a solution that cover your needs and make sense for your situation. A setup that makes perfect sense for a remote wilderness setting during winter condition is not a perfect setup for a person that lives in a city located in the desert.

*Also see:*
Travelling With Vehicles During Crisis or Survival Situations


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Urban Bug Out Bags (Part 1 of 2)*

Sibi Totique: Urban Bug Out Bags

More and more people live in cities; today around half of the world's population live in cities. Within the Survivalist and Prepper community a rural setting is often described as the ideal location for dealing with a Crisis or survival Situation. But for many an Urban setting is the situation that they will have to cope with during a disaster and this article will discuss some of the aspects when building a Bug Out Bag for an Urban environment.

Many modern large cities often don't produce all the gods that the inhabitants use and the local area around the cities are not sufficient for producing basic goods like food for the inhabitants and it must be imported from other regions or countries. But this is not a unique situation for cities; many rural settings today the inhabitants are also heavily dependent on gods to be transported large distances like medication, tools, food, electronics, fuel and other necessities. However, large cities often have other advantages like
• More specialized medical care available
• More specialized skills and professions
• More resources to deal with emergencies
• More work opportunities

An Urban environment can present different challenges than one would encounter in a wilderness setting. For this reason an Urban setting may require another set of skills, knowledge and equipment in order to deal with emergencies, disasters and survival situations. The high population density of a city can result in a large amount of wounded and killed people if natural or man-made disaster would take place. Some examples of this are the chemical release in Bhopal, India, Hurricane Katrina and The 1906 San Francisco Earthquake.

*How Far May You Have To Go?*
If you are building a Bug Out Bag for an Urban setting I would recommend that you try to build a kit and plan to deal with three types of potential Situations:

1.) *An Evacuation from the City*
This is a relatively uncommon type of disaster but can become necessary in scenarios like a Hurricane or a large scale disaster in a chemical or nuclear plant. In this case the kit should supply you with the basic equipment and supplies to accomplish this task.

2.) *An Evacuation from your Home to another location within the City*
Relatively few disasters require entire cities to be evacuated. A more common form of event is that smaller areas within cities may have to be evacuated; a typical example is fires in buildings that can completely destroy a house or smaller area. In this case you will not have to leave the city but simply find alternative housing like a motel, hotel or a room at a friend or family member.

3.) *As a Tool for Search and Rescue*
If a disaster would take place you do not personally have to be among the wounded and directly affected but other might be like friends, family members or complete strangers. In this case it's good if your Bug Out Bag can provide some tools for these tasks.

*The Personal Aspect of Preparedness*
The Bug Out Bag is only a small part of being prepared for an Evacuation. Your personal Knowledge, Health and Physical Fitness and Skills and Experience is also critical aspects. Having a Bug Out Plan for what to do is also an important aspect.

*Knowledge*
Know your terrain and setting is very important. Where can you find hospitals, police departments, fire departments, hostels and hotels? What areas are normally dafe to travel? Are there areas where it is not safe to travel? What areas are mostly affected by crime and other problems? What risks and hazards do you face in your setting? What type of climate and seasonal variation do you face? What kind of landmarks can be seen in and where are they located? What types of transportation is available like trains, air-ports, ports, subways and highways?

*Health and Physical Fitness*
An emergency may prove to be a difficult situation to deal with physically. In a worst case scenario you may have to travel long or short distances by foot carrying the equipment that you plan on taking with you, you may have to run in order to get away from threats or lift heavy object like wounded people or debris.

Your physical fitness may most importantly increase your health and let you live without diseases like diabetes or heart disease. Working out on a regular basis also reduces stress and increases your feeling of wellbeing. Find an activity that fits you and try to work out at least three times per week. Also make sure to visit a doctor for regular health checks and a dentist to fix any problems you may have with your teeth. Immunization may also reduce the chance that you may contract infections like hepatitis, cholera or tetanus in the aftermath of a disaster.

*Skills and Experience*
The wilderness presents other type of challenges compared to city. You still have the same basic needs like shelter, water and food but the means to provide these needs will most likely be very different. First Aid is a skill that is useful in order to deal with everything from small cuts to traffic accidents or large scale disaster, this like all other skills must be practiced on regular basis if you want to be able to use them properly when it really matters, having a first aid kit in your pack that you don't know how to use is not enough. If you live in a city where several languages are spoken I would recommend that you consider learning the most common ones as best you can. All cities have their own special traditions and customs, street smart and having a deeper understanding of the environment where you live is also connected to experience and is not just simply about knowledge.

*Basic Equipment and Every Day Carry*
Most people carry at least some equipment on their person. When you build your Bug Out Bag you should take this in consideration so that the equipment you carry on your person complements the equipment that you choose to get for your BOB.

*Cell Phone*
A Cell Phone can be a valuable tool for communication in an Urban Setting. A Smartphone like the iPhone can be an even more useful tool that can help you get access to e-mail, the internet, find your position with a GPS and store digital copies of important documents. If you keep important documents on your phone remember to protect the information using a password and consider encryption of sensitive files. A Cell Phone can be an invaluable tool but during large scale disasters it's not uncommon that the grid gets overloaded and it can become very difficult or even impossible to reach others. The runtime of Smartphone's is often relatively low so it can be a good idea to include an extra battery and charger in your BOB. Other alternatives can be a solar charger like the Solio Classic.

*Wallet*
In your wallet you carry many of the tools necessary for everyday life like Cash (Bills and Coins), a Credit or Debit Card, ID Card, Driver License, Permits, Passport, Immunization Card, Medical Insurance Card etc. There are also special tool kits that you can add to your wallet like credit card sized tools from Victorinox and Tool Logic. If you live in an area where robbery is common it can be good not to carry all your cash in one location and even get a fake wallet with an old id-card and some small bills and coins. There are also concealed solutions like money belts and ankle wallets that may be worth considering.

*Survival Knives*
A knife is a tool that can be invaluable in many situations. In cities the legal aspect is very important. What types of knives that is allowed varies from country to country and sometimes also between regions or states. What types of knives is legal to carry in your setting and where it is legal to carry? This is important aspects that you should take into consideration when picking a knife for your Bug Out Bag and Every Day Carry (EDC). Personally I would recommend a Swiss Army Knife or Multi-Tool for EDC since they have many uses both for emergencies but also in other situations. If the legal restrictions where you live are very strict you might consider getting a strap cuter like the Gerber Strap Cutter or Benchmade Houdini or carrying a compact scissor.

*Clothing*
Your clothing provides your shield against the elements and it's important that your clothing can withstand the temperatures and climate where you live. I recommend that you choose footwear that is comfortable, have some resistance to water and that you can run in for medium distances if you would have to. For Every Day Carry base layers, t-shirts and socks made from merino wool can give you clothing that provides performance even if they get wet. Many companies that make shell clothing also make functional clothing with a design more suitable for Urban use if want to get functional clothing for Every Day use. Do not only pick your clothing for function, blending in your environment is also an important aspect. Being dresses as a hiker in an urban setting may look a little odd.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Urban Bug Out Bags (Part 2 of 2)*

*Setup 1: Example of an Urban Bug Out Bag*
Total Weight Backpack: 7,578kg (16,7 pounds)
Total Weight ankle Wallet: 0,053kg

*Backpack* 1,87kg
[ ] Kifaru X-Ray 1870g

*Shelter and Clothing* 0,34kg
[ ] Surviva Jak 60g
[ ] TurtleSkin Search Gloves 280g

*Light* 0,101kg
[ ] Sunwayman M10A Flashlight (52g+23g) 75g
[ ] 2 Extra AAA Batteries (23g+23g) 46g

*Fire* 0,139kg
[ ] Zippo Blue Lighter 80g
[ ] Zippo Lighter Pouch 59g

*Survival Knife* 0,15kg
[ ] Fällkniven Police Rescue Knife (PRK) 150g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,12kg
[ ] ESEE Izula Gear Wallet E&E 120g

*Water* 3,2kg
[ ] Camelback 3 Liter Water Bladder (3000g+201g) 3201g
[ ] Katadyn Mini Water Purification Filter 210g

*Food* 0,684kg
[ ] Mainstay 3600 Emergency Food Ration 684g

*Navigation and Communication* 0,337kg
[ ] City Map or Topographical Map 100g
[ ] Cammenga Tritium Wrist Compass 37g
[ ] Icom IC-R6 Radio Scanner 200g

*First Aid and Hygiene* 0,435kg
[ ] Lifesystems Event First Aid Kit 293g
[ ] OHSO Travel Toothbrush 49g
[ ] 2 Charmin To Go - Travel Toilet Tissue (28g+28g) 56g
[ ] Sea To Summit Wilderness Wash Hand Sanitizer 40ml 37g

*Other* 0,202kg
[ ] Cash
[ ] Cell Phone Charger or Extra Battery
[ ] Rite-In-The-Rain Notebook 4" x 6" 90g
[ ] Fisher Trekker Space Pen 112g

*Ankle Wallet* 0.053kg
[ ] Tatonka Skin Secret Pocket 40g
[ ] Cash
[ ] Extra ID or Extra Credit Card 5g
[ ] BCB Button Compass 4g
[ ] ESEE Escape and Evasion Ceramic Razor 4g

*Summary Setup 1*
The first setup is an example built upon a medium sized backpack from Kifaru. The bag contains a Surviva Jak, a jacket made by the same type of material as an Emergency Blanket and a pair of protective gloves. The setup contains a compact flashlight from Sunwayman that uses a single AA battery, two extra batteries, a Zippo storm lighter and a fixed blade rescue knife from Fällkniven. The setup also contains a three liter water bladder from Camelbak, a small water purification filter, some emergency rations from Mainstay and a radio scanner from I-Com. A City Map or Topographical Map and a wrist compass with tritium lights provide some tools for navigation.

As a backup if you would lose your pack the setup also contains a small wallet that can be worn under your trousers. This small wallet can be filled with some extra cash, an id-card or passport, a button compass and a small blade.

*Setup 2 - Two Bags Bug Out System*
Backpack Total Weight: 6,317kg (13,9 pounds)
Rolling Bag Weight: 5,35kg (11,8 ponds) + A change of Clothing and a Hygiene Kit

*Bag 1: Backpack* 1,9kg
[ ] Arcteryx Arrakis 40 1900g

*Shelter and Clothing* 0,512kg
[ ] Merino Wool Buff 54g
[ ] Montane Featherlite Velo H20 Jacket 150g
[ ] Montane Atomic DT Pants 200g
[ ] Adventure Medical Kits SOL Emergency Bivvy 108g

*Light* 0,97kg
[ ] Fenix TK-60 D-Cell Flashlight (407g+140+140+140+140) 967g

*Fire* 0,014kg
[ ] BIC Lighter 14g

*Survival Knives* 0,257kg
[ ] Leatherman Charge ALX Black Multi Tool 235g
[ ] Fällkniven U-4 Wolf Tooth Folding Knife 22g

Pocket Survival Kit 0,17kg
[ ] BCB Combat Survival Kit 170g

*Water* 1,399kg
[ ] Klean Kanteen 1200ml (199g+1200g) 1399g

*Food* 0,668kg
[ ] Mainstay 2400 468g
[ ] 4 Honey Stinger Energy Bar (50g+50g+50g+50g) 200g

*First Aid* 0,202kg
[ ] BCB Lifesaver 1 First Aid Kit 202g

*Navigation and Documents* 0,205kg
[ ] City Map / Topographical Map 100g
[ ] Recta DP 6 Compass 55g
[ ] Sangean DT-120 Radio (56g+11,5g) 67,5g 
[ ] Passport
[ ] Immunization Card
[ ] Medical Insurance Card
[ ] Cash

*Bag 2: Rolling Bag* 4,03kg
[ ] Maxpedition Rolling Carry-On Luggage 4030g

*Change of Clothing*
[ ] Base Layer
[ ] Underwear
[ ] Socks
[ ] Pants
[ ] Shirt

*Sleeping* 1,32kg
[ ] Haglöfs LIM 50 Sleeping Bag 460g
[ ] Exped Down Mat 7 860g

*Hygiene*
[ ] Tooth Brush
[ ] Tooth Paste
[ ] Dental Floss
[ ] Soap and Shampoo
[ ] Comb
[ ] Razor
[ ] Shaving Cream
[ ] Skin Care Lotion
[ ] Sun Block
[ ] Wet Wipes
[ ] Painkillers and Anti-Diarrheal Tablets
[ ] Travel Towel 
[ ] Special Personal Needs; Medication, Extra Pair of Glasses etc.

*Summary Setup 2*
The second Setup is an example where the most critical Survival Equipment is carried in an Backpack while a secondary bags contains a change of clothing, a thin sleeping bag that can be used for low temperatures outside or indoors and an inflatable sleeping mattress that makes it relatively comfortable to sleep even on a hard and cold surface.

The Backpack contains some ultra light shell clothing that makes it easy to avoid getting wet if you have to walk outside in hard weather, a Powerful D-Cell Flashlight excellent for Search and Rescue or Signaling, a Multi Tool in combination with a very compact folding knife. The Rolling Bag could also be used to include other personal equipment like a Laptop, charger and other equipment that most people are likely to take with them if they would have to leave their home.

*Conclusion*
These setups are just examples intended to give you some inspiration when building your own kit, the kit YOU build must make sense for your personal setting, climate and situation. There are thousands of products on the market to choose from; find products that perform the tasks that you need them to perform and fit your budget. One Size Does Not Fit All.

So what do you think and what would you add to this article?


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would LOVE to see this on an Ipod app.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

as another posted here....great work......i would also like to post this on another forum for members to read if you dont mind.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Ashley7082: Thanks! I might do some research and see what can be done. The plan right now is to work some more on the articles and new subject and try to get a PDF together before Christmas. 

Rabidcoyote666: Of course you can publish one of the articles in another location if you like too as long as leave back link to where you found it.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Bug Out Bags For Women (Part 1 of 2)*

Sibi Totique: Bug Out Bags for Women

The Survivalist is often envisioned being a man. But many of those how are Survivalist or Preppers are women, blogs like The Survival Mom is just one example of this. Both men and women has the same basic need when it comes to Survival so the other articles about Bug Out Bags are just as relevant to women as to men. The purpose of this article is mainly to show discuss the small difference that exists between women and men and show some of the products that are especially designed for women.

*It's up to you*
First of all: A Bug Out Bag is a tool. It provides you with some equipment that can make it easier to deal with emergencies and disasters. But You matter more than Your Bug Out Bag and Your Equipment. A Bug Out Bag is not very useful if you lack the skills and experience to use the items that you carry in it or the strength and physical fitness required to carry it.

*Health and Physical Fitness*
Women in general have less muscle mass and a higher percentage of fat on their bodies compared to men. Some experts make the general assessment that men should not carry more than one third of their body weight and women no more than one forth of their body weight. Women in general have a harder time to build as much muscles as men, this does not however mean that women cannot improve their strength to a high degree; you can improve the load that you can carry and the distance you can carry it drastically with the right training and diet. I suggest that you try to find forms of training that both increase your strength and stamina. There are also large individual differences; there are women that can carry heavier packs for longer distances than most men could. Women in general needs less calories per day than a man; but this is also affected by other factors like age, metabolism, muscle mass and weight.

*Skills and Experience*
When it comes to skills and experiences only your own interests and desire to learn new skills is the only limit. Women can learn the same skills and get the same experiences as any man could. This is as I view it the most critical aspect of your efforts. Your Pack and Equipment can get lost or may not be with you when you need them. Your skills and experience is always with you. Here knowing your strengths and weaknesses is also critical; if you can't walk ten miles without a pack you won't be able to walk 20 with a heavy pack.

*Equipment designed for Women*
Basically all survival equipment works just as well for as for men. There are some pieces of equipment that are designed for women. One example is the Fällkniven WM-1 is a Compact Fixed Blade Survival Knife. The WM-1 is designed to be used by women and people with small hands. Some other companies have simply taken products that they already make and changed the color of the handles to pink in order to market them to women. Just like changing the color of cover of computer or iPhone it does not change the performance of the product, even if a knife with a pink handle is much easier to find in the terrain if you would drop it compared to a knife with a black "tactical" handle. Some examples of knives that are available with pink handles or blades are the Benchmade Mini Griptilian, SOG Flash 1 Pink, Kershaw Scallion Pink, Spyderco Native Pink and the ESEE Izula.

*Clothing*
Merino wool is one of the best materials that you have when it comes to survival and crisis situations. It does not cool your body like cotton when it gets wet, it dries quickly, it's resistant to odors and it does not melt and burn like base layers made from synthetic materials. The only disadvantage as I see it is that products made from merino wool are relatively expensive. Some companies like Icebreaker and Smartwool actually has more products available for women than men, and they also have products that has a design that makes them a good alternative to carry on an everyday basis and not just for Bug Out Bags. In short: You do not have to sacrifice comfort for looks, something that is not as easy if one is a man and wants to buy products from these companies. You can find all types of products made from merino wool like tops, socks, base layers, underwear, dresses and caps.

Your clothing must be adjusted to you particular climate, terrain, setting and season. A set of clothing that works well for an Urban Desert setting does not work very well in an Arctic Wilderness setting. Shell Clothing provides a good shield against wind, rain and snow and also "breathes". If you have a shell jacket and shell pants you can often make do without rain clothing. There are however extreme situations when rain clothing may be better than shell clothing. Shell clothing lacks insulation so you must get base layers and mid layers as insulation. This concept makes it possible to vary your clothing according to season, weather and temperature by simply changing how many layer you use. A poncho can be good but it can be good to get a pair of light weight rain trousers as a complement.

Your footwear is a critical aspect if you have to make an evacuation on foot or if you have to walk long distances. Get the best hiking boots that you can afford and high quality merino wool socks in combination with a pair of thicker wool socks. Breaking in the boots is also critical; otherwise you risk getting blisters after walking only a short distance.

*Suggestion for Clothing:*
[ ] Shell Jacket
[ ] Heavy Duty Pants or Shell Pants
[ ] Gloves
[ ] Scarf, Shemag of Buff
[ ] Cap or Hat
[ ] Short Sleeve Base layer 
[ ] Mid layer
[ ] Thin Merino Wool Hiking Socks
[ ] Thick Wool Socks
[ ] Hiking Boots

*Bug Out Bag for Women: Suggestion For a Setup*
Total Weight Bug Out Bag: 9,723kg (21,4 pounds)

*On Person*
[ ] Watch: Suunto Lumi 64g
[ ] Vargo Titanium Emergency Whistle 3g

*Backpack *2,72kg
[ ] Osprey W Xenon 70 2540g
[ ] Exped Drysacks Medium (8 liters) and Large (13 liters) (52g+66g) 118g

*Shelter and Clothing* 2,78kg
[ ] Buff Slim Fit 30g
[ ] Haglöfs Ozo Q Pullover Jacket 155g
[ ] Haglöfs LIM Q Pants 265g
[ ] 2 Pairs of Icebreaker W Hike Lite Merino Wool Socks 
[ ] Exped Downmat 7 S 780g
[ ] Sleeping Bag: Mountain Hardware W Wave III 1550g

*Light* 0,04
[ ] 4Sevens Preon 1 (17g+11,5g) 29g
[ ] 1 Extra AAA Battery 11,5g

*Fire* 0,037kg
[ ] Fire Steel: Light My Fire Mini and Striker 14g
[ ] BIC Lighter 14g
[ ] 2 Pieces of WetFire Tinder (4,5g+4,5g) 9g

*Survival Knives* 0,135kg
[ ] Fällkniven WM-1 Fixed Blade Knife 70g
[ ] Victorinox Climber Swiss Army Knife 85g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,151kg
[ ] Adventure Medical Kits SOL Scout 151g

*Water* 2,278kg
[ ] Camelbak Antidote Reservoir 2 liter (2000g+200g) 2,2kg 
[ ] Water Purification Filter: Camelbak Fresh Reservoir Filter 28g
[ ] Water Purification Tablets: Lifesystems Chlorine Dioxide Tablets 50g

*Food* 0,904kg
[ ] 6 Mountain House Freeze Dried Rations (108g per ration) 648
[ ] 3 Maxim Femiline Protein Bar (40g per bar) 120g
[ ] Honey Stinger Energy Chew (50g per bag) 100g
[ ] Vargo Titanium ULV Spoon / Fork / Knife Set 36g

*Hygiene and First Aid* 0,431kg
[ ] Pierrot Oral Care Set 154g
[ ] Sea To Summit Light Toiletry Bag Small 80g
[ ] Metolius Hand Repair Balm 14g
[ ] Sea To Summit Body Wash 90g
[ ] MSR Medium Packtowl Personal Medium 50g
[ ] GoGirl 43g

*Navigation and Other Equipment* 0,247kg 
[ ] Cammenga Phosphorescent Wrist Compass 37g
[ ] Topographical Map 100g
[ ] Fisher Space Pen Bullet 20g
[ ] Rite-In-The-Rain Notebook 4" x 6" 90g
[ ] Passport
[ ] Immunization Card
[ ] Cash (Some bills and coins)


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Bug Out Bags For Women (Part 2 of 2)*

*Summary Suggestion for a Setup*
The total weight of this setup land just under 10 kilograms. Both the sleeping bag and sleeping mattress are designed to withstand rather low temperatures. Other equipment like the Shell Jacket, Shell Pants, Flashlight and the Fire Starter Kit is chosen to minimize weight. Combining the Fällkniven WM-1 and the Victorinox Climber you get the strength and reliability of fixed blade full tang knife in combination with the versatility of a Swiss Army Knife. The Pocket Survival Kit from SOL contains some critical items that you can keep on your person at all times in case you would be separated from your pack. The Hygiene Kit contains some basic items and could be complemented with other necessities, The GoGirl is an urination tool for women so that they can go anywhere they like, cutting a soda bottle just under the neck of the bottle can work as a low budget version.

This suggestion, like all other suggestions for setups is simply intended to give you some ideas and inspirations when building your own Bug Out Bag. There are an almost unlimited amount of items on the market to choose from; choose items that fits your needs and budget.

If you are planning to Bug Out together with others as a Group you will also have to find solutions for shelter and cooking for the Group. If you are just building a Bug Out Bag for one person you might want to consider a light weight tent like the Hilleberg Akto (1600g) or the Terra Nova Laser Ultra 1 (581g). A Hennesy Hammock could be another alternative. Multi Purpose Shelters like the Fjellduk from Helsport (775g) and Bivanorak from Hilleberg (520g) can be used both as bivi-bags, tarps and ponchos.

If you are looking for a light weight stove I would recommend that you get a compact gas stove like the Soto OD-1R Micro Regulator Stove (78g), MSR Pocket Rocket (86g) or Optimus Crux Lite (72g) in combination with a wind shield, light weight cooking vessels and a 100g or 220g gas tube. A Gas Stove is very easy to use and regulate the temperature, but for winter settings a multi fuel stove works better. Other equipment that can be good to include is an extra pair of footwear, GPS, a SPOT for signaling for help, trekking poles or a compact radio.

*How Long Must You Be Able To Support Yourself?*
A Bug Out Bag is often referred to as 72 hour kit being designed for limited amount of time designed to get you from point A to point B. If a Disaster would strike that would force you to leave your Home there is no way to know how long you will have to support yourself. It can be a question of only a few hours if you have the access to vehicle and the roads are clear, but it can also be a question of an extended period of time. Large scale disasters like an Earthquake, Hurricane or Tsunami may destroy infrastructure and the roads can be blocked by thousands of cars when whole cities are evacuated. Having an extra ID-Card / Passport, Insurance Information and your Immunization Card may also be critical during travel and in the aftermath of disaster.

A Bug Out Bag may end up being used for other tasks than this; purifying water in your Home or cooking food if the electrical grid would go down, search and rescue or other tasks. It is fully possible to build a Light Weight Bug Out Bag with much less equipment, a Bug Out Bag for an Urban Setting or Building a Bug Out Bag on a Budget.

*Summary*
The Bug Out Bag is only a small part of being prepared of Disasters or Crisis Situation. The Most important aspect of preparedness is your own knowledge, health and physical fitness, skills and experience and your will to survive. If you want to be prepared for an evacuation planning ahead and making a Bug Out Plan is also a good start. Choose products that you want and need for your everyday life, hiking, camping and other outdoor activities; you should use your equipment; not just keep in a pack just in case. This way you can enjoy the investment you made; learn the skills you need and find out what works and what doesn't work for you.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Natural Disasters - Tornado*

Sibi Totique: Natural Disasters - Tornado

Of all the natural disasters in the world tornadoes is the disaster that generates the highest wind speeds. A tornado is rotating storm that has a more destructive force than a hurricane but it affects a much smaller geographical area, it's uncommon that a tornado is more than one kilometer wide.

The magnitude of a Tornado is often measured in the Fujita Scale ranging from 0 to 5. These are often referred to as an F0, F1, F2, F3, F4 and F5 with an F0 being the weakest Tornado causing only minor damage, an F5 the most powerful causing massive damage. There is also an updated version of this scale called the Enhanced Fujita Scale.

An F5 tornado can destroy even relatively strong buildings, deform a skyscraper, and pull asphalt from the roads and move vehicles and farm equipment with a weight of several tons over long distances. The damage potential is in short extreme. But much like a Tsunami a tornado can totally devastate an area only to leave structure only short distances away intact. The majority of all tornadoes take place in the Great Plain Area in the United States.

*Timeline*
*1925* The Tri State Tornado caused massive devastation when it travelled 350 kilometers through three states; bringing destruction to over 20 cities resulting in the deaths of almost 700 people.

*1974* The Super Outbreak was an event when almost 150 tornadoes was record in just two days. Over people 300 died in from the tornadoes.

*1989* The Daulatpur-Saturia Tornado in Bangladesh is the Deadliest tornado in history. The Tornado hit slums and other vulnerable areas killing around 1.300 people, injuring around 12.000 and leaving tens of thousands homeless.

*1999* Its relatively rare that a Tornado hits a city but The Oklahoma City Tornado is one example of such an event. The tornado produced the highest wind speeds that have ever been recorded reaching almost 500km/h. The tornado killed over 30 people and destroyed several thousand homes.

*2011* The Tornado that hit Joplin was one of the worst in US history. The tornado resulted in around 160 dead and injured almost 1.000 people. The tornado caused severe damage to building an even hit the St John Regional Medical Center causing damage to the structure and the loss of power.

*Survival and Preparedness*
A tornado can cause massive direct damage killing individuals and destroying buildings. A tornado can also result in severe secondary damage from fire. Vital infrastructure can also be destroyed or damaged limiting the access to water, the power grid and electronic communications.

If you are confronted with a tornado immediately seek cover in the most solid protection you can find or try to avoid its path. Even if relatively few people die in tornadoes every year compared to other Natural Disasters the economical damage is enormous. Having the right insurance and an emergency budget is an important addition to other disaster preparedness efforts like having water, food, medical supplies, light and other necessities available.

*Your Home*
Mobile homes are especially vulnerable since they can't withstand the enormous power of a tornado. Unventilated structures can explode from the differences in air pressure that a tornado generates. Those how live in mobile homes and other light structures are very vulnerable to tornadoes since they can easily destroy these structures. For those how live in mobile homes cars often provide a better shelter since they have a lower center of gravity and are often better designed to withstand an impact if they roll over.

*Cellars and Safe Rooms *
The destructive power of a tornado can often destroy building and homes. In order to survive a tornado one of the most common tactics is to seek cover underground in cellars. Another form of tactic is to build a safe room within the structure. A safe room is part of the building with a strong roof and solid walls often made by concrete or steel with a strong steel door. There are many companies that also can retrofit older buildings that were not originally built with a safe room.

*Early Warnings*
It's possible to detect tornadoes using radar; from these readings it's possible to warn people in affected areas. These warnings are often transmitted using radio. If you live in an area where tornadoes often strike being able to get this type of Early Warning can mean the difference between life and death. Many that die in tornadoes has simply been unable to receive these Early Warnings. Following the weather reports is also an important tool to get warning regarding storm and weather condition that can generate Tornadoes. Some areas also have sirens to provide warnings. Learn what how the Early Warning system in your area operates.

The visibility of a tornado can vary; during heavy rains or at very dry locations they can be hard to spot. The sound of a tornado is often very high if you are close to storm, but they can be hard to hear over long distances.

*Conclusion*
Tornadoes present a very destructive event for anyone that lives in an area where Tornadoes are common. Having a place to seek cover and knowing where shelter can be found is critical in order to avoid the potential damage from a Tornado. Learn how Early Warnings are given in your area and make sure that you can receive them.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Is Peak Oil Already Here?*

Sibi Totique: Is Peak Oil Already Here?

*Is Peak Oil Already Here?*
The International Energy Agency is the leading international agency when it comes to forecasting the world's future energy use. In the report World Energy Outlook the international institution presents its forecast. The first report in this series was presented in 1994. From 1994 IEA has presented a very positive outlook for future energy. In the first report from 1994 the World Oil production was expected on increase to 94 million barrels per day (mb/d) in 2010. From 2002 to 2009 World Energy Outlook the forecast for oil production was expected to increase to 120-105 mb/d. In the 2008 World Energy Outlook Oil Production was expected to increase with 1% per year up until 2030. In 2010 a new analysis was presented. In this report the Peak in world production of oil was believed to have taken place in 2008 with a World Production of around 70 million barrels per day. This report suggests that Peak Oil may in fact already have taken place. If this analysis is correct it means that instead of having 20 years of additional growth in Oil Production ahead of us we may now be on the other end of Hubberts Peak. Peak Oil has been a highly debated subject for a long period of time. The future forecasts have often been described as very positive with future growth in production and reserves. Many of the researchers within the Peak Oil Movement have provided a more problematic analysis.

Oil is one of the most important commodities in today's world. It has very energy content and is crucial for many areas like transportation, agriculture and the petrochemical industry. Research has also shown that there is a strong correlation between economical development and the access to cheap energy.

*Analysis*
Peak Oil is only one of many complex problems that the world may face. If we have truly reached the Peak in world oil production or not can only history show. There are a number of other problems that also interact; the world population has recently reached 7 billion people and is expected to reach 10 billion in 2050. At the same time we also have a demographical development in many rich countries with low birth rates that will produce a situation when few young will have to support and aging population. Man Made Global Warming is another trend that may also interact with these problems with more severe weather and increased water shortages in some part of the world.

It's my guess that we may have reached or is starting to reach a point when many of the resources that our current way of life depends upon will start to decline. I do not think that we have reached this point for all natural resources but it's possible that we have started to reach this point for some of them. If this is correct we may face a future when an increasing world population will have to make do with less and less resources and that this problem will get increasingly worse over time.

Our political and economical system is today very focused on short term profits and growth. Economical growth and increased average life span has increased for a very long period of time. This is all that our political and economical institutions know and it's also something that is deeply rooted in all of us from the stories that's being told throughout our societies.

During the last year we have seen a series of events around throughout the world like Arabian Spring, a severe economical crisis for some of the countries within the European Union and The Occupy Wall Street Movement. It's my belief that these developments are symptoms at least partly related to other underlying factors like Peak Oil, The Depletion of Renewable and Non Renewable Resources, The Increasing World Population, The Demographical Development and Global Warming and that these factors may continue to put an increasing press on our political and economical system.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Peak Oil and Our Mental Models*

Sibi Totique: Peak Oil and Our Mental Models. The WikiLeaks Cable and The World's Largest Oil Fields.

In the two previous articles on Peak Oil I have discussed the future Outlooks concerning Oil made by the International Energy Agency (IEA) and the US Energy Information Administration (EIA). In this article I will focus on two aspects in depth. The first aspect is to focus on the World's largest Oil Fields and see what importance they play for the world oil production. The second aspect is to focus on the secret diplomatic cable released by WikiLeaks from US embassy in Riyadh in Saudi Arabia.

In the 2011 World Energy Outlook by the IEA the Production of Crude Oil from the oil fields that produce oil in 2010 in expected to drop by over Two-Thirds by 2035. Quote: "We project that crude oil production from fields that were producing in 2010 will drop from 69mb/to 22mb/d by 2025 - a fall of over two-thirds". But the IEA still expects the crude world production to remain at 67,9 mb/d per day 2035 from Crude Oil Yet to be found and Yet to be developed (WEO 2011: 122-123).

*The WikiLeaks Cable*
In 2010 Wiki Leaks made the largest publication of classified material in history when a large number of US diplomatic cables were released. Among these cables one cable from the US Embassy in Riyadh from the 10th of December 2007 was released. This cable focus on an interview with Dr Sadad al-Husseini. Al-Husseini was formerly the Executive Vice President for Exploration and Production at Saudi Aramco, he also has Ph.D. in Geological Sciences. In this interview al-Hussseini warns that the Saudi Oil Reserves may be overstated by as much as 40%. Concerning the implication of this statement al-Husseini believes that:

"In al-Husseini's view, once 50 percent depletion of original proven reserves has been reached and the 180 billion bbls threshold crossed, a slow but steady output decline will ensue and no amount of effort will be able to stop it. By al-Husseini's calculations, approximately 116 billion barrels of oil have been produced by Saudi Arabia, meaning only 64 billion barrels remain before reaching this crucial point of inflection. At 12 million b/d production, this inflection point will arrive in 14 years."

"While al-Husseini believes that Saudi officials overstate capabilities in the interest of spurring foreign investment, he is also critical of international expectations. He stated that the IEA's expectation that Saudi Arabia and the Middle East will lead the market in reaching global output levels of over 100 million barrels/day is unrealistic, and it is incumbent upon political leaders to begin understanding and preparing for this "inconvenient truth.""

According to the cable al-Husseini describes himself as optimistic about the future outlook of energy even if he contradicts the official Aramco line. It's clear that al-Husseini probably is one of the people in the world with the best insight concerning the future of oil production in Saudi Arabia based both on the man's education, experience and firsthand knowledge from leading the Exploration and Production unit in Aramco.

*The World's Largest Oil Fields*
The number of producing oil fields 2007 was around 70.000; in total these fields produced around 70 million barrels oil per day (WEO 2008: 225-226). As previously noted the IEA expects that production from fields that was producing oil in 2010 is expected to drop from 65 mb/d to 22 mb/d in 2035. But the IEA still expects new finding to replace this lost production. This raises the question about what type of future findings we can expect. So let's take a look at the World's Largest Oil Fields.

*The Top 10 Producing Oil Fields in the World 2007*
1.) Ghawar 5,1mb/d
Ghawar In Saudi Arabia in undoubtedly the King of Kings. Ghawar was discovered in 1948 and has been producing enormous amount of oils ever since. Ghawar alone has historically produced somewhere between 55-65% of all oil coming from Saudi Arabia. The Fields Peaked in its production 1980 with a production of 5,58mb/d, the production was still at an amazing 5,1mb/d 2007.

2.) Cantarell 1,6mb/d
Cantarell in Mexico is the World's Second most producing Oil Field. The Field was discovered in 1977, peaked in its production in 2003 with a production of 2,05mb/d a figure that had dropped to 1,6mb/d in 2007.

3.) Safaniyah 1,4mb/d
Safaniyah in Saudi Arabia was discovered in 1951. The field Peaked in its production 1998 with a production of 2,12mb/d, in 2007 the production has dropped to 1,4mb/d.

4.) Rumaila 1,25mb/d
Rumaila was discovered 1953 in Iraq. The field Peaked in its production in 1979 with a production 1,49 mb/d, in 2007 the production had dropped to 1,25mb/d.

5.) Greater Burgan 1,17mb/d
This oil fields in Kuwait was discovered in 1938, the production peaked in 1972 with a production of 2,415 mb/d a figure dropped to 1,17mb/d in 2007.

6.) Samotlor 0,903mb/d
This Russian Oil Field was discovered in 1960, it Peak in its production in 1980 with an enormous production of 3,435mb/d, a figure that had dropped sharply to 0,903mb/d in 2007.

7.) Akwaz 0,77mb/d
This Iranian Oil Field was discovered in 1958 and peaked in its production in 1977 with a production just over 1 million barrels and dropped to 0,77mb/d in 2007.

8.) Zakum 0,674mb/d
This oil field in Abu-Dhabiwas discovered in 1964, peaked in 1998 at 0,795mb/d and had dropped to 0,674mb/d in 2007.

9.) Azeri-Chirag-Guneshli 0,658mb/d
This oil field in Azerbaijan was discovered in 1985 and hadn't peaked in yet in 2007 with a production of 0,658mb/d.

10.) Priobskoye 0,652mb/d
This Russian oil field was discovered in 1982 and hadn't peaked yet in 2007 when it has a production of 0,652mb/d.

From these figures we can see several trends. The World's Largest Oil Fields play a very important part for supplying the world's energy demand. The Top Ten Fields produced 14,26 mb/d; around 20% of the World's Total Oil Production. If the next ten fields were added the figure was around 25%. In total there was around 70.000 Oil Fields producing oil in 2007 and 20 of these fields produced a fifth of all the oil (WEO 2008: 225-226).

Another fact also stands out very clear; none of these fields has been discovered recently; the ones that was discovered the latest was discovered in 1982 and 1985. Only two of these fields hadn't reached their Peak in production in 2007; the rest where on decline. During the summer of 2011 there were big headlines concerning an unusually big oil find outside the coast of Norway that is expected being able to produce up to 500-1200 million barrels of oil. Ghawar with its production of 5 million barrels of oil per day produces this amount of oil in 100-210 days. The trends of smaller and smaller findings are something often stressed by researchers within the Peak Oil movement; smaller and smaller fields of oil are being discovered even though the technological tool available to search for new fields constantly develops.

*Peak Oil and Our Mental Models*
If Peak Oil is truly here or not is not a question that I can answer. In this article I have lifted the trend of largest oil Fields in the World and classified information from WikiLeaks concerning the situation in Saudi Arabia. No matter what information that I present I almost always the same response; people simply agree or totally disregard the possibility of Peak Oil. One aspect that I would like to raise is mental models and mind-sets. This is one the major subjects that Richard Heuer lifts in the book Psychology of Intelligence Analysis. Heuer believes that people construct their own reality based on the information that they observe. We are influenced by many factors like cultural values, education and past experiences but also by factors like the role we are expected to fill and norms within organizations or communities (Heuer 1999: 4-5).

This is a critical aspect that is not lifted enough: We do not focus upon our own mental models. There was a time when most people believed that world was flat. Economical Growth and an increase in the standard of living has been the truth for a long period time. We expect things to get better and better, we expect that the standard of living will be higher and higher. This is one of our cultures most central ideas and a message that reach us every day from multiple sources. One things that Heuer lifts is that when a paradigm change, as the end of the cold war takes place the experts how knew the most about the subject is those how have the most to unlearn when it comes to adapting to a new reality (Heuer 1999:5). Heuer also focus on the fact that when a mental form is created and the new information is assimilated into the existing model. We continue to use models that worked well in the past long after they have become outmoded (Heuer 1999: 8-11, 73).


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Peak Oil and Our Mental Models Part 2*

*Analysis*
If the IEA forecast concerning the fields that were producing oil 2010 turns out to be correct the production from these fields will drop by 45,9mb/d until 2035. By the same period of time Natural Gas Liquids, Unconventional Oil and Bio Fuels is expected to increase from 15,6 mb/d to 32,9mb/d, an increase with 17,3 mb/d. This would mean that we still need to bring oil fields that can produce 28,6 mb/d online just to remain on same total production that we have today of liquid fuels (WEO 2011: 122-123).

*I would like to focus on some critical aspects from this information*
•	The positive forecast depends on two critical components
1.) The Production of alternative fuels will double during this period of time
2.) New Oil Fields will be found and developed that will able to offset the drop in 45,9mb/d in production from existing Oil Fields.
•	This is assumptions that are required for this analysis to be correct.
•	The analysis made by the IEA focus on a scenario when Saudi Arabia will increase their production from 10mb/d in 2010 to 13,6mb/d in 2035.

So how do the classified information from WikiLeaks and the trend concerning the World's biggest Oil Fields fit in this projection? The IEA expects the production in Saudi Arabia to go from 10mb/d per day in 2010 to 13,9 mb/d per day in 2035. As the diplomatic cables from 2007 released by Wikileaks even al-Husseini, the former Executive Vice President for Exploration and Production at Aramco is skeptical towards this prognosis. It's fully possible that al-Husseini is incorrect in the assessment; but the central role within Aramco and the man's technical expertise is hard to deny.

From looking at the World Largest Oil Fields today it's clear that the greatest findings have taken place several decades ago. New findings have taken place but none of them have the capacity of the top 20 Oil Fields producing Oil today. The Top 20 Oil Fields in the World produce around 25% of the World's Oil; around 19,16 mb/d. If you compare this to the 45,9mb/d required to compensate for the fall from fields producing in 2010 up until 2025 it clear that we will either have to be very lucky in our explorations or find an enormous amount of small fields.

Bloggers and researchers often tend to present dramatic forecasts that get a lot of attention. Instead of doing this I would suggest that you do something else. No matter where you stand concerning the subject of Peak Oil I would suggest that you ask yourself what your mental-model of the situations is and what assumptions this model relies upon? What data challenges your assumptions and what data confirms your assumptions? From there I suggest that you make up your own mind.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Analyzing Risks*

Sibi Totique: Analyzing Risks

Two of the most popular acronyms within the Prepper and Survivalist Communist are _SHTF_ (**** Hit The Fan) and _TEOTWAWKI_ (The End Of The World As We Know It). What these acronyms truly represent is a matter that varies heavily depending on how that does the classification. Some people can use SHTF as way to describe that they lost their job while other use it to describe a full scale breakdown of modern society. In this article I will take an alternative look at this subject and try to give some alternative suggestions concerning how one can approach and think about different type of Disasters and Risks. This article is also intended to be a complement to the article about Risk Assessments intended to provide a more comprehensive framework for assessing the potential impacts of various threats.

*1.) The Scale*
Disasters comes in all forms and sizes; from large scale natural disasters like Earthquakes that may affect tens thousands of people to smaller disasters like automobile accidents that may just involve a few people. A disaster may just involve a few persons a personal level, it may affect a local community, a region, an entire nation or it may affect the world on a global level.

*2.) Consequences*
Disasters may affect people in many kinds of ways; one of the obvious results is casualties in the form of dead and wounded. Disasters can also affect the physical and mental health of those affected; and in many cases like the nuclear power plant meltdowns in Chernobyl and Fukushima it can be very difficult to establish exactly what the long term effects for the affected will be.

Infrastructure is something that can often be affected resulting in a situation when roads, the electrical grid, gas pipes, electronic communications, water pipes and sewage maybe interrupted. This can be the case during wars and natural disasters but there are also other types of disasters like pandemics that may not affect infrastructure.

Property and Economical Loses is often a major problem when people can lose their homes, savings, businesses and jobs. People can get injured or disabled resulting in additional long term economical los.

Disasters often have other direct consequences for politics especially in the form of blame games and assigning guilt. This can result in everything from political resignations, or new institutions like the Department of Homeland Security (DHS).

This is just a few examples of what type of consequences a disaster can have; all disasters are unique and have their own specific effects. The result of these effects is not only the disaster itself, it is also an effect by the of buildings in case of earthquakes, topography, what economical resources that is available, the resources and training of first responders and the population density of an affected area just to name a few possible factors.

*3.) The Perspective of Time*
*Fast or Slow Onset*
Disasters are often viewed as fast dramatic events like the Haiti Earthquake or The Nuclear attacks against Hiroshima and Nagasaki. This is however not the case in all types of disasters, some disasters slowly gain momentum like Famine and Starvation. Two examples of other potential slow onset threats are Peak Oil and Global Warming. Other type of threats like Hurricanes can be detected days before they strike and thereby allowing an Early Warning.

*The Duration*
Some disasters like Earthquakes and Tsunamis can cause an enormous amount of damage during a very short period of time and then be over. Other type of disasters like Famine or an Economical Depression may last for months, years or even decades.

For individuals this aspect can indicate how much food or water storage that may appropriate for different disasters, for organizations that work with Crisis Management this can provide an insight into to what type of endurance the organization must be able to poses in order to manage emergencies with an extended duration including aspects like the rotation of man-power and how much supplies that must be available.

*4.) The Origin of the Disasters: Man-Made or Natural Disasters*
One very popular way to describe disasters is to split them into two categories; Man-Made and Natural Disasters. Natural Disasters involve all type of natural phenomena like Earthquakes, Tsunamis, Volcanoes, Wild Fires, Hurricanes and Tornadoes. Man-Made disasters refer to events like Human Conflict, War, Terrorism and large scale accidents and failure of technical systems. This distinction between the origins is not perfect; many researchers emphasize that the Impact of Natural Disasters is a direct consequence of building standards, population density, access to Early Warning Systems to name a few factors. This is especially clear when it comes to number of dead in high-income countries and low income countries in various disasters. Natural Disasters can also trigger the failure of Man-Made systems like case of the Fukushima Nuclear Power plant Disaster.

*Conclusion*
This article is intended to provide some support for people how want to get a better understanding of Risks and Threats they may face. In this article I have discussed some of aspects of disasters but it's important to understand that every disaster and risks presents its own specific challenges. One Size Does Not Fit All.

After you finished your Risk Assessment and Analyzed the specific Risks it's also important to think about what Risks that you have not included into you assessments. A Risk Assessment can be of great help but it can also mask threats; especially those that does not correspond well to current trends and knowledge. What potential danger do you not view as Risks and Why? What information supports your assumptions and what information challenge them?


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Story Driven vs. Risk Driven Preparedness*

http://sibitotique.blogspot.com/2012/01/story-driven-vs-risk-driven.html

Lately I'm not sure if it's just me or if the type of thinking that is related to the Survivalist and Prepper community has started to get more and more rigid. It's very seldom that we see new subjects discussed; it seems to circulate more and more around the same subjects. So I would suggest that we dare to approach the subject from new perspectives. In this article I will discuss the SHTF / TEOTWAWKI concepts and how Survivalist and Preppers could approach the subject differently.

*The End Of The World As We Know It*
The World as We Know it is about to come to an end. The true reason for this can vary (economical, political, terrorism, Peak Oil, EMP etc) but the imagined end is the same. The End will come fast, very fast. It's likely that we will experience and enormous amount of civil disturbance and violence. Everything that we have become accustomed too is likely to disappear. The Question is not if this will happen. The question is When it will happen. The signs are all around us. The state of the economy, Peak Oil, Global Warming, International Tensions, Terrorism and much more. The World System is like a House of Cards, it will only take a push and it will all come crashing down.

It's important to stockpile food, water, weapons and ammunition. Those how haven't will try to take what they need from those how have prepared. These "Raiders" will attack everything and everyone. Therefore it's critical to maintain what you have an absolute secret. This is often referred to as OPSEC; if no one knows what you have they can't steal it.

This type of Storytelling that we can see within the Prepper and Survivalist is not something that is shared by everyone, but it is relatively common. This type of stories is represented in fictional literature like James Wesley Rawles book "Patriots" and William Forstchens "One Second After" but can also be found in Hollywood movies. There are some common parts; The Belief that The World As We Know It Will Come To An End, That it will take place soon and That it can't be stopped.

*Risk Oriented Preparedness*
All people face different types of Risks and Threats depending on their location. This is both affected by the Geographical location that affects what type of Natural Disasters like Volcanoes, Earthquakes, Tsunamis, Hurricanes and Tornadoes that might affect the individual. But the location is also critical for other type of potential hazards related to human activities like human conflict, terrorism and failing technical systems.

A Risk Assessment is a structured tool to help you create a good understanding of Risks you face but it can also create a situation of false security. It's important that you also understand what type of events that you don't regard as threats and why you don't believe that this type of events poses a threat. It's also important to realize that everyone has Blind Spots; Potential Risks that we are unaware of. There are also events that are not anticipated by almost anyone; these types of events are often referred to as Black Swans after the concept introduced by Taleb Nassim.

*Building Your Capacity To Deal With Emergencies*
Having the ability to Cope with Disasters not only as possessing the right tools but also having the experience and skills required to utilize these resources. Here Knowledge, Skills and Experience and Physical Fitness and Health are variables that can be more valuable than the equipment you own. Without training and skills a First Aid Kit is of little use and the same goes for all type of equipment - it can make a difference but you must be able to utilize this resource. Other Critical Factors are also External Factors like your Family, Social Network and other type of resources like First Responders that may assist you during an Emergency.

*The World is Changing*
The World is not a static place, the World is constantly changing and individuals are constantly changing as well. In a Risk Oriented Preparedness it is important to adapt to the changes both in your personal life but also when it comes to the situation around you. People get older, may change their location, their family situation can change and new political, economical and environmental challenges can appear. So instead of viewing the problem as a linear problem where you first make a analysis and then take action I suggest that you approach the subject from a cyclical perspective where you will always have to adapt to the ongoing reality. The same goes for skills, in order to maintain skills repeated training is required. Focus on potential disasters for what they truly are. Instead of approaching the subject from a One Size Fits all point of view where stockpiling supplies prepares you for every possible scenario actually analyze threats and risks for their specific consequences.

*Two Approaches: An Analysis*
There many examples throughout history when civilizations have Collapsed. There are also many contemporary examples when States have either Collapsed or Failed or various levels; Afghanistan, Somalia, Sierra Leone, The Conflict in former Yugoslavia and Rwanda are some examples. But these examples do not necessary follow the storyline imagined in fictional novels.

Many reason that if they are prepared for the absolutely worst they are also prepared for less extensive disasters like Earthquakes or Hurricanes. The Problem here is that every disaster is specific in its origin and consequences. Have a year's worth of food do not necessary prepare you for an Earthquake; in order to prepare for this type of scenario training in First Aid, having the right Insurance and choosing a building and location that has the proper resistance may be much more important.

Disaster Preparedness is big business today. Many companies make large profits selling everything from food to flashlights, survival kits and ready to go Bug Out Bags. For many bloggers and writers making the worst predictions is a way of getting the most attention. What I want to raise in this article is that preparedness should not simply be bases upon fictional fear driven stories. You should make efforts that make sense for your personal situation and setting.

One critical factor is that the Storytelling does not welcome the idea of working together with others in the name of OPSEC. This a personal choose for everyone must make, but I personally see it as problem if people disregard the idea of working together with others based upon a fictional idea. Another critical factor is that some individuals use the SHTF / TEOTWAWKI story as a Mental Model, taking any information that indicates a negative development and believes that it indicates that end is near.

In this article I have criticized some of Storytelling that often can be seen within the Survivalist and Prepper Movement. This does not mean that I do not recommend people to Prepare for Potential Disasters or Crisis Situations. The aim of The Free Online Survival Guide is to provide readers with resources so that they may enhance their own ability to deal with Crisis Situations and Disasters. This article is intended to move the Focus from the Fictional Stories that motivates many to a Perspective when you put Your own Situation, Your Own Needs and Your own Analysis in Focus.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

http://sibitotique.blogspot.com/2012/02/education-most-important-tool-for-bug.html

*An Education - The most important tool for a Bug Out?*
Within the Preppers and Survivalist Bug Out Bags (BOB) and Evacuations is a common subject that is often discussed. Different types of natural disasters like Wild Fires and Hurricanes may force people to leave their homes in order to avoid death or injury. But there are also Man-Made threats that may force people to leave their homes like Wars, Civil Wars and failing technical systems like a Nuclear Power Plant Meltdown.

*Long Term Displacement*
Wars have often always been a major factor forcing people to leave their homes. During the Second World War many fled the affected areas in order to avoid the fighting, bombings and occupation forces. After the end of the World War over one million people were displaced. The process to rebuild destroyed housing and infrastructure would take a very long time.

During modern civil wars and collapsed states it's not uncommon that more than half of the entire population is displaced either within the affected country or forced to flee to other countries. The violence during civil wars often involve systematic attacks against the civilian populations in forms of artillery attacks, snipers, torture, systematic sexual violence, torture, amputating limbs, forced castrations and other abuses making the level of terror extremely high. Its often common that specific groups becomes target through ethnic cleansing; its can often be very hard for these groups to return after the conflicts end; this has been the case for different groups on the Balkan and for Palestinian refugees. The lack of state institutions and dysfunctional political leadership in collapsed states makes these settings very problematic and the road to recovery is often very long.

People do not only move when there forced; many also try to move to other countries to get away from poverty and in order to get better opportunities. This has been the case many times throughout history and is still the case today. There are also other more disturbing trends like the Trafficking of People and Slavery attached to this problem; vulnerable people after conflicts may often end up being the victims of this type of activities.

Many talk about Bug Out Bags like a tool intended to support you for 72 hours; if your forced to leave your home it might be for good. Your home may not be there when you return or other conditions may make it impossible to return. Survival for most people more than knowing how to build a fire, navigate, build a shelter, purify water and signal for help. For most people making through everyday life is about having a job and being able to have an income.

*Livelihoods and an Education*
Knowledge, Skills and Experience are things that are always with you. If you are ever displaced being able to find a work in a different location or country can become much more important than having traditional survival related skills. An education is a valuable tool for many reasons;
•	It means that you have some kind of specialized knowledge that everyone does not have.
•	Many jobs like Doctors, Nurses, Dentists and Engineers are needed everywhere and the chances of finding a job are often high.
•	You get the opportunity to get to know a lot of people and expend your social network; this can be just as important as the education itself during your life.
•	You get learn how to work through and analyze large quantities of information, source criticism and methodology.

Different professions have a different status over the world but some are needed no matter what. Having an education or specialized profession does not only provide a form of security in your everyday life; for many that been forced to leave their homes it has provided an opportunity to start over. I suggest that no matter what your profession is that you try to expand your knowledge and get specialized knowledge related to this field. Unskilled jobs can be hard to find and the salary can often be very low.

Language Barriers and Discrimination is problems that can often face refugees and immigrants in their new settings. Discrimination can make it hard to find a job but also cause other problems like harassments and problems with law enforcement, institutions and other officials. Learning how to speak different languages can help you to minimize these problems but also make it possible for you to practice your profession in other settings. People how are forced to flee to other nations often find themselves in a long process before they are given a citizenship and may also have to cope with other challenges like physical and emotional trauma while adjusting to a new unfamiliar setting.

*Never Stop Learning*
Gaining knowledge, skills and experience is a constantly ongoing process. No one knows everything; we always have new things to learn. If you have the opportunity to get an education I suggest that you take the chance. Getting an education is a privilege; don't waste the chance if you get it. For most people there are several ways to gain new knowledge; taking evening courses; joining different organizations; studying on your own or utilizing opportunities provided by your work.

If there is professions that you would like to learn don't let anything stop you. It's often common that the people around us may have expectations or strong opinions regarding what ways that we should walk. Find your own way and follow it.

*Conclusion*
Many Survivalist and Preppers approach the subject or evacuations or "Bugging Out" from a perspective that it is a tool intended to provide you with what you need to make it through the first time after a disaster. There is also a tendency to focus heavily on equipment such as Survival Knives, Flashlights, Pocket Survival Kit, Every Day Carry (EDC), Get Home Bags (GHB) and stockpiling equipment. Having the right equipment can be critical in many situations; but having the knowledge, skills, experience and physical fitness required to utilize this resources is just as important. Equipment and physical possessions can be lost in a matter of seconds from natural disasters or a fire. The knowledge, skills and experience that you have is something that you always carry with you. Survivors can find themselves in a situation when their home, their saving and their old jobs have been lost; being forced to travel to other regions or even other nations in order to find safety. Millions of people all around the world have been forced to take this step throughout history; if you ever are forced to make this transition a Bug Out Bag can be valuable tool; but having an education or a specialized profession can be much more important.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Latest Article: Gathering Information During Crisis and Survival Situation: HumInt and interviews


----------



## Agronaught (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, can't wait to go through your articles. Thanks a lot. 

Cheers.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Bug Out Bag built on Ultra Light Equipment*

*Agronaught*: Thanks!

http://sibitotique.blogspot.com/2012/07/bug-out-bag-built-on-ultra-light-weight.html

In some previous articles I have discussed some possible ways to approach the subject of _Bug Out Bags_ from a light weight perspective. In this article I will focus on Ultra Light Weight Equipment and what type of gear you can go for if you want to build an Ultra Light Weight pack for outdoor activities or as a BOB. The Ultra Light Weight Hiking movement has become very popular and new equipment becomes available all the time. In this article I will give some examples of equipment that is available.

All Bug Out Bags must be adapted to the person that uses the setup, the local climate, seasonal variations and terrain. One Size Do Not fit All and this article is only intended to provide the reader with some inspirations for their own setups. For some of the considerations that should be included see the article Building the right Bug Out Bag for You.

*Suggestion for an Ultra Light Bug Out Bag*
Weight: 4,08kg without water, 7,16kg including water (15,7 pounds including 3 liter of Water)

*Backpack *0,891kg
[ ] Terra Nova Voyager 55 Liter 891g

*Shelter and Clothing *1,255kg
[ ] Terra Nova Ultra 1 Tarp 2,5m x 1,5m 70g
[ ] 20m (5 x 4m) meters of Dynemma cord 30g
[ ] Montane Light-Speed H20 Jacket 155g
[ ] Montane Atomic Pants 200g
[ ] Western Mountaineering Ultra Light (180cm length) 450g
[ ] Thermarest NeoAir XLite 350g

*Survival Knife* 0,107kg
[ ] Mora Companion Fixed Blade Knife 107g

*Fire* 0,021kg
[ ] FireSteel Pup 7g
[ ] BIC Lighter 14 g

*Light* 0.082kg
[ ] Petzl Tikka Plus 2 Headlamp (Including 3 AA Batteries) 81g

*Pocket Survival Kit *0,1kg
[ ] Zip Lock Bag
[ ] Fishing line, hooks and sinks
[ ] Snare Wire
[ ] Safety Pins
[ ] Sewing Kit
[ ] Wire Saw
[ ] Anti Diarrheal Tablets
[ ] Water Purification Tablets
[ ] Pen
[ ] Vargo Titanium Whistle 7g
[ ] Fällkniven U-4 Folding Knife 22g

*Water *3,080kg
[ ] 2 1,5 liter Soda Bottles (2 x 40g + 1500g+1500g) 3080g

*Food and Cooking *1,215kg
[ ] Jetboil SOL Gas Stove 300g
[ ] Jetboil Pot Support and Stabilizer 57g
[ ] 100g Gas Bottle 198g
[ ] 6 Freeze Dried Meals from DryTech 660g

*First Aid and Hygiene* 0,25kg
[ ] Life Systems Light + Dry Micro 114g
[ ] Compact bottle of Soap
[ ] Tooth Brush, Dental Floss and Tooth Paste
[ ] Half a roll of Toilet Paper in a Waterproof Bag 100g

*Navigation *0.123kg
[ ] Topographical Map 100g
[ ] Compass: Silva Ranger SL 23g

* Other *0,036kg
[ ] Rite In The Rain 3x5 Notebook 36g

*Comments*
In this Ultra Light Weight setup there is still clothing and shelter to help shield you from the elements in the form of a Ultra Light Rain clothing, a Sleeping Bag, Sleeping Matress and a Tarp. The Tarp is extremely light with a weight of only 70 grams and made from the same material as the ultra light tents from Terra Nova; it is however very expensive. A light weight tarp in the same size from a hard ware store has a weight of around 200g-240g and price of only a few dollars. In this setup instead of paracord a cord made of Dyneema was included; this cord is lighter than paracord and a strength than can hold around 300kg.

If you are looking for a light weight tent I would recommend looking at the Hillberg Akto, Helsport and Terra Nova Laser. The Ultra Light model from Hennessey Hammock can be another alternative worth checking out.

The Survival Knife in this setup; The Mora Companion is a light weight alternative that does not have a full tang; but I would argue that this knife is one of the absolutely best knives that can be found for this price; cheap, very sharp and sturdy enough for most tasks in the outdoors. The knife can also be found in a number of colors; from forest green to safety orange. If you want a Mora Knife with a sturdier blade you can check out the Mora Bushcraft Triflex.

Two tools are included to start a fire; a compact Fire Steel for FireSteel.com and a simple lighter from BIC giving you two reliable options to get a fire going. If you want to have more options you can include some tinder like cotton balls soaked with Vaseline and some matches in water proof bag.

The Tikka 2 Headlamp from Petzl is a headlamp with one red and one white LED; the red LED can be useful in situations when you don't want to attract attention or preserve your night vision. A headlamp many advantages over a flashlight since they allow you to perform repairs, first aid, raise tents and other work during the night and low light conditions and still use both of your hands. If you want a compact Flashlight instead the Fenix LD-12 or 4Sevens Quark Tactical QTA provides a high amount light in a compact and light format.

Normally Pocket Survival Kits comes in a relatively heavy metal or plastic container; in order to save some weight you can simply pack a small kit by yourself in a waterproof zip lock bag like an AlokSak.

Water is one of the most critical aspects of survival in any climate and the access to water in combination with the climate must be a central aspect of your planning and setup. Water is very heavy so if the access to water is good you can get along with carrying just a little water; but if not you must adjust accordingly. For water normal Soda Bottles that can you clean carefully provides one of the lightest alternatives you can find even if they are not as sturdy as a bottle from Nalgene or Klean Kanteen. If the water in your area is relatively clean in your area you can get along with just brining Water Purification Tablets, but if the quality of the water requires more treatment a compact filter or a water bottle that has a filter included can be worth considering.

For cooking a light weight Gas Stove provides a method of cooking that is fast, effective and light weight. The JetBoil SOL is a suitable system for one person that includes the burner and a pot. All small gas stoves really benefits from having a stabilizer that is attached to bottom of the stove; this makes the stove more reliable and reduce the risk that you accidently tip the stove over and spill boiling water over yourself or lose a meal. A 100g container of gas provides enough heat to boil around 10-12 liters of water. Freeze dried food is an excellent source of food in combination with a gas stove if there is access to water in your area since its light weight and has a long shelf life. There are many different companies that make freeze dried food; find the company that you personally like the best. The rations from the Norwegian Company Drytech are used by military units in Scandinavia; they are vacuumed pack to reduce weight, increase shelf life and reduce the amount of space they take up in your kit.

The First Aid Kit is quite basic and minimalistic; just intended to deal with minor cuts and problems like blisters. For hygiene a tooth brush and some tooth paste is included; in order to save a few grams you can cut the handle of the tooth brush making it a little shorter. For hygiene a little soap can help you stay clean and avoid infections. Normal soap in the size you can find from hotels provides a light weight alternative.

The Backpack in this setup is relatively big for a light weight pack making it possible to add a little extra equipment like a few pieces of clothing, documents like and ID-Card, Immunization Card, Passport, navigation tools like a GPS, Snacks and Tea Bags etc. The lightweight packs from Osprey, the Jam 50 from GoLite and the Mariposa 2012 can be alternative to the suggested pack.

*Conclusion*
This setup is centered on different types of Ultra Light Equipment but still provides a comprehensive setup with a weight of around 7 kilograms including 3 liters of Water. Some personal equipment and clothing would most likely have to be included as well but the weight of the pack is still low. A Bug Out Bag does not have to consist of only Ultra Light Weight equipment as in this setup; but by incorporating some Ultra Light Items you can reduce the weight of regular setup or a regular hiking pack.

Since Ultra Light Weight Equipment does not provide the same amount of insulation and protection from the elements as thicker fabrics the clothing you carry is extra important in order to avoid hypothermia. In cold weather settings this approach is not as effective since it leaves you vulnerable to the elements; an Ultra Light Approach can however be a successful concept during the summers even in Northern Regions. The critical aspect is that you know the limitations of the gear and adapt accordingly; experience, knowledge and skills becomes extra important and you must handle the gear with more care.

*Pro*
•	A lighter pack makes it easier to move around; especially if you are suffering from problems with your back or knees. 
•	You can generally move faster and longer distances with a lighter bag; something that can be crucial during an evacuation if you have to move by foot. 
•	Carrying as light bag helps to conserve energy and allows you to stay more alert and can thereby help avoiding dangers and injuries during travel.

*Con*
•	Ultra Light Equipment has thinner fabrics and is less sturdy than regular equipment making them more likely to break and be affected by wear.
•	High Quality Ultra Light Equipment tend to be very expensive making it a big investment; especially if you don't intend on using the equipment for your regular outdoor activities 
•	Ultra light sleeping bags and sleeping mattresses tend to be less comfortable and not provide the same amount of insulation and comfort as thicker and sturdier models. Knowing your equipment, your own terrain and climate is extra important for this type of equipment; you must know how to utilize it and what limitations your gear has. In general I would not recommend the ultra light approach for settings with very cold or extreme weather.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Collapse as a Process*

http://sibitotique.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-collapse-as-process.html

Within the Survivalist and Prepper community the concept _SHTF_ is often used in order to describe an event that will require the tools often discussed as tactics to handle a massive breakdown of the modern institutions, infrastructure, law and order. _WROL _or Without the Rule of Law has also started to be used in order to describe such an event.

The main problem as I see it is that this type of thinking focuses on a single event that will suddenly change everything about modern life. History shows us that many previous civilizations have collapsed; the Romans, Mayans and the people of the Easter Islands are just some examples. Modern examples are also available like the collapse of the Soviet Union, the collapse of former Yugoslavia, the Genocide in Rwanda and a number of civil wars and more or less collapsed states like Afghanistan, Iraq, Congo and Somalia. The difficulty of reversing this process has been demonstrated in several conflicts where comprehensive peace building and state building processes have place. So we know that countries, systems and civilizations can and have failed over the course of history. Sometimes a collapse can have absolutely devastating results, but in some cases it can also be relatively peaceful as in the case of the Soviet Union.

*What if a Collapse is not an event but a Process?*
Within the Survivalist and Prepper movement different types of tactics and solutions has been developed in order to be able to cope with a sudden collapse of modern society;
•	The ability to escape an area buy having kit such as Bug Out Bags, Vehicles and Plans for Escape to safer areas or alternative locations where supplies are being stored.
•	Collecting and storing equipment, supplies, water and other essentials in the home so that one can "Bug In" without having to rely on others.

This type of tactics can be effective for disasters with a fast onset like a hurricane, a nuclear plant meltdown and large scale accidents, but this does not mean that this type tactics is well suited all situations. As the Economic Crisis within the European Union progresses many choose to leave their homes and even their home countries in order to find jobs and livelihoods. For this type of situation a fully equipped Bug Out Bag is not as an effective tool as an education, skills and knowledge that makes it possible to find a job elsewhere.

As the situation progresses it becomes clear that the standard of living that many have experienced may become a thing of the past. Things that might be expected are
•	Higher unemployment and a tougher job market
•	Lower wages
•	Higher taxes
•	Higher prices on food, water, energy and fuel
•	Social services like schools, healthcare, law enforcement, military and other functions of states may decrease in size and function.
•	Pensions being lost or lowered and the age for retirement being raised.

These threats present a number of challenges to individuals and families; especially those how already have low marginal in their economic situation. There are no easy solutions for these types of problems but there are of course thing that can be done by individuals and families. It's also important to say that all regions in the world may not develop the same; some regions may continue to experience economical growth while other regions may go the other way.

*Some suggested steps for increasing your resilience*
•	Try to reduce your level of debt and pay of any loans you might have, in a situation when the economy no longer grows it can become very hard to pay interest on loans while your salary remains the same or event get lowered.
•	Try to make some savings and put some money away every month; investing money in gold, silver, land and other type of values can also be a way to improve your situation.
•	Learn how to make do with less and save where you can.
•	Work together with your community; it is likely that many services may no longer be available in the same way as they have before. Non Governmental Organizations already provides services for Search and Rescue, Education and Social Services and other fields around the world. 
•	When buying gear try to investment in quality gear that will stand the test of time. Also try to repair and learn to repair gear instead of throwing things away and buying something new as soon as it breaks.
•	Find local opportunities and local options to ensure your basic needs.

*Conclusion*
First of all; I do don't want to pretend that I know what tomorrow will bring. There are however a number of challenges that is not being recognized either as parts or as a whole by the political and economical community. Viewing a potential collapse as a process and not as an event presents a number of problems to actually preparing for such an event. One thing that is clear however is that as things change what we regard as normal will change over time, lower wages, higher gas prices, lowered pensions and other problems will no longer be viewed as imminent disaster, but as everyday life.

The political system in the United States and within the European Union is focused on the notion of growth. This makes it very hard to recognize that there might be limitations like
•	Fossil fuels that provide over 80% of all energy used today are not an unlimited recourse and that we might reach a Peak in the world production. 
•	That land is not an unlimited recourse
•	Other renewable and non renewable resource like topsoil, phosphor, fresh water and forests does not exist in an unlimited quantity. 
•	That the increase of the world population might create challenges and problems

Adapting to such a situation is not easy and solutions that work in some settings for some people may not work in other settings. Solutions must be based on the local climate, terrain, population and opportunities that exist. Some change may come from the top of the political and economical system but it's likely that challenges presented will be ignored and that adapting to the changing situation will have to be done by people themselves; you have to take responsibility for your own situation.


----------

